# North Wales cruise, Sunday 4th March,Wrexham



## EMMAMAC

*TOTAL NUMBER OF CARS SO FAR **20 *

*North Wales Cruise,
Sunday 4th March.
Start point, 
WREXHAM NORTH WALES.*

Well the plan is, 
Meet at RAF costford m54 -a41 junction for around 9.30 -10 am. 
We will then travel up the a41 to whitchurch, have another collection at the transport cafe on the whitchurch bypass. 
Then head down the a525 to wrexham in the B&Q car park meet around 11am all that turn up should meet up in B&Q car park in Wrexham
*Everybody needs to head for B&Q DIY, Berse Road, Wrexham, LL11 2BL *then off to betws-y-coed stop for food then to bala- finish on the a5 south of chirk? 
Will finish aroud 3-4pm ish. 
This is only a proposal if anyone has a better route please PM me or YOGIBEAR
Hope there is a true interest in this cruise as this is my first and i can't wait 

PEOPLE WHO HAVE LISTED THERE NAMES TO THE CRUISE BELOW AND MORE TT's WANTED
1. Les 
2. Jampott 
3. TThriller 
4. DeanTT 
5. A3DFU 
6. north_wales_tt 
7. TT4PJ 
8. YOGIBEAR 
9. MikeyB 
10. ObiWan +1 PASSENGER 
11. LoTTie 
12. coupe_mania29 
13. Dawn & Rob 
14. CoTTsie + his 2 CHILDREN 
15. Al White + 1 PASSENGER 
16. rob_TT 
17,John-H 
18, TT soft top + 1 PASSENGER 
19, TT Law 
20, And myself +1 PASSENGER. 
Total count is 20 CARS.


----------



## les

Would be a good place for the NW area to do a run me thinks Emma


----------



## nutts

If anyone fancies the North Wales TTOC rep role, just get in touch with Gordon (rep.secretary "at" ttoc.co.uk)


----------



## jampott

We did Portmeirion a few years ago. What a hoot. :lol:


----------



## TThriller

Yes Emma, a run up to North Wales from the Midlands would be good. I'm sure Yogibear (Fraser) will be in touch with you to organise a West Mids cruise up to your area sometime.

Dave


----------



## DeanTT

Although I am miles away, I would be up for a north wales run, was thinking of going up for the weekend soon anyhow to try out the Evo triangle.


----------



## EMMAMAC

Lets have a massive run this time maybe LLangollen anyone else interested if so leave your mark


----------



## EMMAMAC

Lets have a massive run this time maybe LLangollen then through all the welsh villages through the valleys and beyond anyone else interested if so leave your mark


----------



## A3DFU

Hi Emma,

sounds good to me and Wrexham is just round the corner from me ,,,, well, it's some 50 or 60 miles away. Nothing for a TT


----------



## north_wales_tt

Sounds like a good idea Emma.
Llangollen, Betws-y-Coed, Llanberis (Snowdon) is an excellent run.


----------



## A3DFU

north_wales_tt said:


> Sounds like a good idea Emma.
> Llangollen, Betws-y-Coed, Llanberis (Snowdon) is an excellent run.


Done that umpteen times but its super  
So who is to organise?


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi Emm,
How about the cafe at the top of horseshoe pass? They are bike freindly, so I am sure that they would like to see folks on four wheels.
As you know the missus, the boxers and I were there Crimbo morning and I have to say that I am sure that come a nice sunny day it would be a hoot!


----------



## YOGIBEAR

perhaps we could organise a run to snowdon from the west mids area and meet up with you, think this would be a great day out.
What do you think Emma?


----------



## A3DFU

YOGIBEAR said:


> perhaps we could organise a run to snowdon from the west mids area and meet up with you, think this would be a great day out.
> What do you think Emma?


I think we have frightened emm away with our suggestions :roll:


----------



## YOGIBEAR

I think you could be right Dani, Maybe emma is just hibenating?? :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

YOGIBEAR said:


> I think you could be right Dani, Maybe emma is just hibenating?? :wink:


It's not that cold, surely? :wink:


----------



## MikeyB

I'm very interested in this, which ever option you decide on! Wales has fantastic driving roads! :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU

Well, someone will have to start organizing it .....


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi all,
Shall I start it off then with a month and some possible days.
How about May, on Saturday the 5th or bank holiday Monday the 7th or Saturday again on the 12th. 
I am away in Ireland for a jolly the following two Saturdays. However if anyone else has ideas then chip in.


----------



## A3DFU

TT4PJ said:


> Hi all,
> Shall I start it off then with a month and some possible days.
> How about May, on Saturday the 5th or bank holiday Monday the 7th or Saturday again on the 12th.
> I am away in Ireland for a jolly the following two Saturdays. However if anyone else has ideas then chip in.


Remember it's the Isle of Man weekend, 11th to 13th May, so you may want to avoid this?


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi all,
So, if May has the bank holiday and the TT races. How dose June grab you all?  Remember, we will now be in to really nice sunshine. (Hopefully) and you know what Wales is like for the rain thingy!


----------



## A3DFU

June sounds great  I am all for it 8)


----------



## EMMAMAC

Wow so many replies; sorry i wasnâ€™t alerted to people replying to my cruise in North Wales request by email thought no one was interested.
So i see there is an interest GREAT.
Letâ€™s get as many people as we can but can someone apart from me organize all this as i have never been on any cruise before.
June sounds great to me.
Come on guys and gals lets get this cruise going lets have a massive run as many TTs as we can, lets make it a day to remember. 
Lets spread the word [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]
How many cars normaly turn up on these runs.?


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi Dani,
June seems to be on the cards then. However, I seem to remember that the bash is in June. I have lent my mags to another TT owner that has the date in it. Do you remember when it is?


----------



## A3DFU

TT4PJ said:


> Hi Dani,
> June seems to be on the cards then. However, I seem to remember that the bash is in June. I have lent my mags to another TT owner that has the date in it. Do you remember when it is?


The bash? Are we talking TTOC International meet? That's usually middle of July.


----------



## TT4PJ

I am sure it was June, but hang on and I will ask!


----------



## A3DFU

EMMAMAC said:


> Wow so many replies; sorry i wasnâ€™t alerted to people replying to my cruise in North Wales request by email thought no one was interested.
> So i see there is an interest GREAT.
> Letâ€™s get as many people as we can but can someone apart from me organize all this as i have never been on any cruise before.
> June sounds great to me.
> Come on guys and gals lets get this cruise going lets have a massive run as many TTs as we can, lets make it a day to remember.
> Lets spread the word [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]
> How many cars normaly turn up on these runs.?


I've organized umpteen cruises and I should be o.k to do somethig in June if you want me to. I know a nice B&B in Mid Wales if we want to make a weekend of it?
But I'll twiddle my thumbs if anyone else volounteers 

Oh, anything between 5 and 20 cars, Emma


----------



## A3DFU

TT4PJ said:


> I am sure it was June, but hang on and I will ask!


I'm just too lazy to get the mag out :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

The Natiuonal Event is provisional 1st July as Steve has announced on another thread.

Sorry Dani, we are away in June for two weeks so looks like we cannot make this one. So far at least.


----------



## EMMAMAC

Why June what about Easter. 
Sooooooooooner the better for me.


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi all,
Now Emma is back with us and as it was her original thread I think I should pass the date sorting back to her. I will go with either the June idea or Easter. If we pick June perhaps we could work around ObiWan's holls so that he could make it to. 8)


----------



## LoTTie

Hi Emma, could be up for this, it will depend on the date thats chosen, but provisionally a jaunt to North Wales looks fun! 

I can liaise with Fraser about meeting up en route. 8)


----------



## YOGIBEAR

Think easter would be better as i know a few of us are going to Le mans in June. I say the sooner the better :wink:


----------



## EMMAMAC

How many do you think we could get to come on this run? :?


----------



## YOGIBEAR

Do you want to do a sat-sun weekend on just a one day run?

This may change the numbers but i would say around 7-10 cars from the west mids, i sure the others will be along soon to let you know from there areas.


----------



## EMMAMAC

I guess a 1 day run would be better with most people.


----------



## YOGIBEAR

so lets set the date, lets ask lottie first what dates she is free,
then we are off


----------



## EMMAMAC

ok


----------



## LoTTie

A one day cruise is probably better for me in honesty, I am fairly flexible as regards dates at the moment, I was thinking of a cruise down here on the 4th March and its my birthday the weekend after so that will probably no good as I'll be drunk. 

When is Easter this year? only other concern with Easter would be not to do Bank Hol Monday as travelling anywhere that day is usually evil. Maybe the Sat of the Easter weekend, better traffic, people can still do family stuff on Easter Sunday etc etc. Just a thought though Emma as its your baby!!  :wink:

I'll fit in I'm sure.


----------



## EMMAMAC

Can i open up and tell people it will be me and my little bump i am 3 months pregnant.
Easter time i will be 6 months pregnant.


----------



## TThriller

YOGIBEAR said:


> Think easter would be better as i know a few of us are going to Le mans in June. I say the sooner the better :wink:


He's right you know!

Avoid the weekend of June 16-17 ( for those you you who didn't know when Le Mans is held).

Dave


----------



## A3DFU

EMMAMAC said:


> Why June what about Easter.
> Sooooooooooner the better for me.


Easter is a Scottish do?


----------



## EMMAMAC

What about the first Saturday in March that is the 3rd


----------



## A3DFU

EMMAMAC said:


> What about the first Saturday in March that is the 3rd


I think that's free? But because of visitors prior to that date I couldn't sort routes.

Does anyone know what happened to the diary? I just checked the EVENTS and TTOC board and can't see it?


----------



## EMMAMAC

So does everyone agree Saturday 3rd March :?


----------



## YOGIBEAR

Thats ok with me


----------



## EMMAMAC

Thanks YOGIBEAR
I now want to do a count so YOGIBEAR.
NO 1
then me
NO 2
Any more adding there names to come on the North Wales cruise on the 3rd of March :?: :?: :?:


----------



## A3DFU

EMMAMAC said:


> Thanks YOGIBEAR
> I now want to do a count so YOGIBEAR.
> NO 1
> then me
> NO 2
> Any more adding there names to come on the North Wales cruise on the 3rd of March :?: :?: :?:


If I am not distracted with training I'll be o.k.


----------



## EMMAMAC

A3DFU
NO.3


----------



## ObiWan

3rd of March would work for us and congratulations


----------



## EMMAMAC

ObiWan
No.4
And thank you.


----------



## les

EMMAMAC said:


> Thanks YOGIBEAR
> I now want to do a count so YOGIBEAR.
> NO 1
> then me
> NO 2
> Any more adding there names to come on the North Wales cruise on the 3rd of March :?: :?: :?:


Looking good for me to.


----------



## EMMAMAC

les
No.5


----------



## LoTTie

Should be fine for me too, I'll have a Warwickshire cruise later in the month and try and get some of the troops from here to join the North Wales jaunt.


----------



## ObiWan

Just make sure the snow has come and gone before we get there


----------



## EMMAMAC

LoTTie
NO.6


----------



## coupe_mania29

les said:


> EMMAMAC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks YOGIBEAR
> I now want to do a count so YOGIBEAR.
> NO 1
> then me
> NO 2
> Any more adding there names to come on the North Wales cruise on the 3rd of March :?: :?: :?:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good for me to.
Click to expand...

and me... 

nice one les for pointing this out...

PS les...

Im bringing my guide dog! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EMMAMAC

coupe_mania29
No.7.
Thanks everyone keep them names coming.


----------



## les

EMMAMAC said:


> les
> No.5


I wanna be No6


----------



## les

coupe_mania29 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMMAMAC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks YOGIBEAR
> I now want to do a count so YOGIBEAR.
> NO 1
> then me
> NO 2
> Any more adding there names to come on the North Wales cruise on the 3rd of March :?: :?: :?:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good for me to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and me...
> 
> nice one les for pointing this out...
> 
> PS les...
> 
> Im bringing my guide dog! :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Bloody hell M8 you want me to wet nurse you next (shhh don't tell him what that means  )


----------



## TThriller

It would be most unlikely that I could make a Saturday cruise, Sunday cruises are a better bet for most of us.

I'll see how things unfold nearer the date...

Dave

ps, you might like to edit the title of the thread to include the date now it's settled :wink:


----------



## coupe_mania29

les said:


> coupe_mania29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMMAMAC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks YOGIBEAR
> I now want to do a count so YOGIBEAR.
> NO 1
> then me
> NO 2
> Any more adding there names to come on the North Wales cruise on the 3rd of March :?: :?: :?:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good for me to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and me...
> 
> nice one les for pointing this out...
> 
> PS les...
> 
> Im bringing my guide dog! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bloody hell M8 you want me to wet nurse you next (shhh don't tell him what that means  )
Click to expand...

hahaha!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

TThriller said:


> It would be most unlikely that I could make a Saturday cruise, Sunday cruises are a better bet for most of us.
> 
> I'll see how things unfold nearer the date...
> 
> Dave
> 
> ps, you might like to edit the title of the thread to include the date now it's settled :wink:


and include your list of confirmed on the first post


----------



## EMMAMAC

Sorry everyone this is me out of the cruise as all the insults i have had today here on the forum i just don't think it is right even me being a part of this forum.
Thank you for your interest in the North Wales cruise but can i ask someone else to take over now please.


----------



## les

EMMAMAC said:


> Sorry everyone this is me out of the cruise as all the insults i have had today here on the forum i just don't think it is right even me being a part of this forum.
> Thank you for your interest in the North Wales cruise but can i ask someone else to take over now please.


Oh come on Emma dont spit the dummy babe, give as good as you get thats the way to do it. Don't take things to heart. would be a shame to see you not make the meet or even leave cos of a few neg comments about your mods etc. Theres more than enough supporting you as well. I thought the Welsh where made of sterner stuff. :?


----------



## LoTTie

EMMAMAC said:


> Sorry everyone this is me out of the cruise as all the insults i have had today here on the forum i just don't think it is right even me being a part of this forum.
> Thank you for your interest in the North Wales cruise but can i ask someone else to take over now please.


Emma, don't give up your enthusiasm for your TT and your proposed meet. The TT forum is like any other internet forum, there will always be some who disagree with what you like and you may disagree with others about their tastes. Some people vocalise their thoughts more and yes, it can seem a bit offputting at first and you do tend to take it personally when things get said, thats natural as you love your car. The qS still attracts negative views at times - two tone, silly seats etc :roll: :wink: from some and thats fine, it is me who drives and loves it!!  Forums are all about healthy debates but stand your ground and stick to what you believe in and love, you've got a lovely car that you adore and lots of people interested in heading to North Wales to share your enjoyment and show off our beloved TTs. 8)

Hang in there girl.


----------



## EMMAMAC

OK :? will some one do a count how many people are coming on the cruise and someone said a Sunday would be better :?:


----------



## LoTTie

EMMAMAC said:


> OK :? will some one do a count how many people are coming on the cruise and someone said a Sunday would be better :?:


So far it seems that the following have expressed interest and said they can do the 3rd:

Yogibear (never mind, he's quite house trained really, put him at the rear.... :wink: )
EmmaMac
A3DFU hopefully
Obiwan
les
coupe_mania29
LoTTie
TThriller hopefully too

I can do either the 3rd or the 4th that weekend but you've got a quite good response already for the 3rd. I guess both days of a weekend will be fairly busy traffic wise in that area, so I think you as organiser can choose which you prefer!


----------



## ObiWan

EMMAMAC said:


> OK :? will some one do a count how many people are coming on the cruise and someone said a Sunday would be better :?:


Good on you Emma, hang in there, do your own thing and enjoy being a proud owner. The cruises and events are the best part of the whole experience anyway, at least as good as doing your own mods, the bonus is that you meet friendly people with similar passions


----------



## conlechi

EMMAMAC said:


> Sorry everyone this is me out of the cruise as all the insults i have had today here on the forum i just don't think it is right even me being a part of this forum.
> Thank you for your interest in the North Wales cruise but can i ask someone else to take over now please.


 Hang in there Emma  
I think the banter today has got a bit out of hand, try not to take it to heart , were all a friendly bunch on here , honestly 
:wink:


----------



## A3DFU

EMMAMAC said:


> Sorry everyone this is me out of the cruise as all the insults i have had today here on the forum i just don't think it is right even me being a part of this forum.
> Thank you for your interest in the North Wales cruise but can i ask someone else to take over now please.


Did I miss something Emma?

But whatever happend, despite all the silly talk at times, this IS an nice forum and once you meet the people you know how wonderful they all are. I've met some of my very best friends on here and I am sure the same will be true for you 

So, good on you for coming back :-*



LoTTie said:


> EMMAMAC said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK :? will some one do a count how many people are coming on the cruise and someone said a Sunday would be better :?:
> 
> 
> 
> So far it seems that the following have expressed interest and said they can do the 3rd:
> 
> Yogibear (never mind, he's quite house trained really, put him at the rear.... :wink: )
> EmmaMac
> *A3DFU quite probably *
> Obiwan
> les
> coupe_mania29
> LoTTie
> TThriller hopefully too
> 
> I can do either the 3rd or the 4th that weekend but you've got a quite good response already for the 3rd. I guess both days of a weekend will be fairly busy traffic wise in that area, so I think you as organiser can choose which you prefer!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dawn &amp; Rob

Hello

We are definitely interested in meeting up with you all on Saturday 3rd March. I have now read the thread twice but no one has actually said where you are meeting up and at what time.


----------



## A3DFU

Dawn & Rob said:


> Hello
> 
> We are definitely interested in meeting up with you all on Saturday 3rd March. I have now read the thread twice but no one has actually said where you are meeting up and at what time.


I am holding back ,,, I am holding back ,,, I AM holding back.
Who is organizing the route? :roll:


----------



## YOGIBEAR

I will sort out the cruise up from the west mids to somewhere near Emma,
Let me talk to Emma as she will know the best roads in north wales im sure, if not it will get sorted soon.
Will post more info up over the weekend with Emmas help. [smiley=gossip.gif]

Hold on - wont be long [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

YOGIBEAR said:


> I will sort out the cruise up from the west mids to somewhere near Emma,
> Let me talk to Emma as she will know the best roads in north wales im sure, if not it will get sorted soon.
> Will post more info up over the weekend with Emmas help. [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> Hold on - wont be long [smiley=drummer.gif]


I knew holding back was the right thing to do :-*


----------



## YOGIBEAR

Thats what us men are told to do ( :lol: :lol: :lol: )


----------



## A3DFU

YOGIBEAR said:


> Thats what us men are told to do ( :lol: :lol: :lol: )


 :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

YOGIBEAR said:


> Thats what us men are told to do ( :lol: :lol: :lol: )


Best line I have seen on this forum :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> YOGIBEAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what us men are told to do ( :lol: :lol: :lol: )
> 
> 
> 
> Best line I have seen on this forum :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Ah; you just reminded me that I was going to send you a link to an ancient thread :wink:


----------



## EMMAMAC

YOGIBEAR
Waiting for you to get in touch so we can arrange everything.
And i am not aware of any man that can hold back. :lol:


----------



## EMMAMAC

Anyone else adding there name to the North Wales cruise as i will be doing a re-count very shortly.
I have 2 dates in mind,
*3rd of March on a Saturday,
or,
4th of March on a Sunday.*
Only 4 weeks to go i cant wait,
*YOGIBEAR * you need to get in touch


----------



## A3DFU

EMMAMAC said:


> Anyone elese adding there name to the North Wales cruise as i will be doing a re-count very shortly.
> I have 2 dates in mind,
> *3rd of March on a Saturday,
> or,
> 4th of March on a Sunday.*
> Only 4 weeks to go i cant wait,
> *YOGIBEAR * you need to get in touch


Loads of time Emma :-*

Cruises can be sorted in a day. BTW, I'm o.k. for either day


----------



## coTTsie

hi em,

i will be up for this but will i be the odd one out in my cabrio untill i get my TT, this is just a week befor the telford (ultimate dubs show) and this is where i will start to advertise my car.

still up for it though!

where do we all meet up!

pete.


----------



## EMMAMAC

Pete can you PM me on this *ultimate dubs show* and dont worry about being the odd one out as this is a fun day and all welcome.
So here goes.
*Lets make it Sunday 4th March.*
Well the plan is,
Meet at RAF costford m54 -a41 junction for around 9.30 -10 am. 
We will then travel up the a41 to whitchurch, have another collection at the transport cafe on the whitchurch bypass. 
Then head down the a525 to wrexham in the B&Q car park meet around 11am 
then off to betws-y-coed stop for food then to bala- finish on the a5 south of chirk? 
Will finish aroud 3-4pm ish. 
This is only a proposal if anyone has a better route please PM me or YOGIBEAR


----------



## A3DFU

coTTsie said:


> hi em,
> 
> i will be up for this but will i be the odd one out in my cabrio untill i get my TT, this is just a week befor the telford (ultimate dubs show) and this is where i will start to advertise my car.
> 
> still up for it though!
> 
> where do we all meet up!
> 
> pete.


Hi Pete,

welcome to the madhouse 

I like that cat of yours! Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have you ever thought of displaying it at the Classic Car Show in November at the NEC. I bet it's a winner. Or at Stanford Hall in May? I can point you to both (and more)events for I am Club Audi Rep


----------



## coTTsie

http://www.ultimate-dubs.co.uk

dani unwin, well you obviously still got that yellow TT, must have gallactic miles on it now. you remember me!

car museum and tatton??

i would love to show the car at the above event you suggested but will be sold by then.


----------



## ObiWan

Sunday works for us


----------



## EMMAMAC

EMMAMAC said:


> Pete can you PM me on this *ultimate dubs show* and dont worry about being the odd one out as this is a fun day and all welcome.
> So here goes.
> *Lets make it Sunday 4th March.*
> Well the plan is,
> Meet at RAF costford m54 -a41 junction for around 9.30 -10 am.
> We will then travel up the a41 to whitchurch, have another collection at the transport cafe on the whitchurch bypass.
> Then head down the a525 to wrexham in the B&Q car park meet around 11am
> then off to betws-y-coed stop for food then to bala- finish on the a5 south of chirk?
> Will finish aroud 3-4pm ish.
> This is only a proposal if anyone has a better route please PM me or YOGIBEAR


*IS EVERYONE HAPPY WITH THE DATE AND ROUTE :?: *
 *coTTsie* please send the details of *ultimate dubs show *


----------



## A3DFU

coTTsie said:


> http://www.ultimate-dubs.co.uk
> 
> dani unwin, well you obviously still got that yellow TT, must have gallactic miles on it now. you remember me!
> 
> car museum and tatton??
> 
> i would love to show the car at the above event you suggested but will be sold by then.


Of course Pete!!

sorry my brain is filled with loads of unneccessary rubbish atm. I should have recognised your car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope life is being kind to you  But why do you sell your lovely motor


----------



## Al White

> Then head down the a525 to wrexham in the B&Q car park meet around 11am
> then off to betws-y-coed stop for food then to bala- finish on the a5 south of chirk?
> Will finish aroud 3-4pm ish.


Very cool route 8)

IF we get our TT in time you can count us in [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

That B&Q is less than 10 minutes away


----------



## LoTTie

The Sunday may now not be good for me, I'll have to let folks know nearer the time. Sorry.


----------



## EMMAMAC

Sorry to hear that LoTTie hope you can change things round so you can turn up. :?


----------



## EMMAMAC

Just remember guys this will not be a race but a cruise as it will be my bump and my self in my TT as i will be 5 months pregnant by March,
Sorry to all those who are not interested but i had my first dating scan yesterday, this is my first baby and i am over the moon with excitement.
*Sorry to all those who are now Yawning *


----------



## ObiWan

EMMAMAC said:


> Just remember guys this will not be a race but a cruise as it will be my bump and my self in my TT as i will be 5 months pregnant by March,
> Sorry to all those who are not interested but i had my first dating scan yesterday, this is my first baby and i am over the moon with excitement.
> *Sorry to all those who are now Yawning *


Definately not yawning............. congratulations to you and your bump and a very sensible move


----------



## EMMAMAC

Thank you


----------



## LoTTie

EMMAMAC said:


> Just remember guys this will not be a race but a cruise as it will be my bump and my self in my TT as i will be 5 months pregnant by March,
> Sorry to all those who are not interested but i had my first dating scan yesterday, this is my first baby and i am over the moon with excitement.
> *Sorry to all those who are now Yawning *


I'm not yawning, my best friend is due with her first on the 24th Feb and I am SO excited for her and her hubby! You must be bursting with excitement!!  Hopefully I'll be able to see you and bump on the 4th. 8)


----------



## les

Congards Emma. From somebody who has 5 children inc 2 sets of twins. I child is easy peesy. :roll: Having kids is just like shelling peas having nhad 5 in all. :lol: Perhaps I should bring my daughter along just in case as she is training to be a Midwife and is in her 2nd year.


----------



## A3DFU

EMMAMAC said:


> Just remember guys this will not be a race but a cruise as it will be my bump and my self in my TT as i will be 5 months pregnant by March,
> Sorry to all those who are not interested but i had my first dating scan yesterday, this is my first baby and i am over the moon with excitement.
> *Sorry to all those who are now Yawning *


I am not yawning either Emma.
Congratulations to all three of you :-*

I still treasure the pictures of the scans I had whith my sons and they are now 27 and 29 years old!!!


----------



## EMMAMAC

Thanks everyone 
Les you have 5 children inc 2 sets of twins WOW and i was in a little panic on giving birth to my first.
And good luck to your daughter on her ambition of becoming a midwife.


----------



## Rad TT

Just read the entire thread Emma and wanted to wish you the very best with your baby coming along.
You have lots of help getting this sorted and can I say I really hope it goes well and you all get a break in the weather for it.
Remember to take your camera's and get an article together for Obiwan
for the mag, sound like a biggy brewing here, laters gordon


----------



## ObiWan

Rad TT said:


> Just read the entire thread Emma and wanted to wish you the very best with your baby coming along.
> You have lots of help getting this sorted and can I say I really hope it goes well and you all get a break in the weather for it.
> Remember to take your camera's and get an article together for Obiwan
> for the mag, sound like a biggy brewing here, laters gordon


You beat me to it Gordon :wink:

So Emma, how about a little feature of "Bumped around Wales" for absoluTTe?


----------



## les

EMMAMAC said:


> Thanks everyone
> Les you have 5 children inc 2 sets of twins WOW and i was in a little panic on giving birth to my first.
> And good luck to your daughter on her ambition of becoming a midwife.


Hi Emma. Thanks for that. My ex is also a midwife and my eldest daughter a pediatrics trained nurse now a young school nurse. FYI When my last twins were born (now 23 years old) my eldest twins werent quite 3 years and 4 months old. Here you go I have 2x27 1x25 2x23.... the single one, not sure how we ended up with a single one :? (girl) looks like our ex milkman lol.

Danni that my excuse for being :twisted: now whats yours :roll:


----------



## EMMAMAC

ObiWan
It would be my Honour :?


----------



## ObiWan

EMMAMAC said:


> ObiWan
> It would be my Honour :?


No going back now 

PM me if you need any more of our great ideas :wink:


----------



## EMMAMAC

> So Emma, how about a little feature of "Bumped around Wales" for absoluTTe?


  I think the caption could be a little better. :wink:
No thinking about it that sounds really good.
Anyone else with any suggestions to the caption 
And where can i get my TT lowered for as cheap as posible for this cruise.


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi Emm,
You know that when the bump finaly flatens out you are going to have to PX the roadster for a coupe.  
Free lowering tip. Drop the tyre pressures.
Still thinking about your cruise as I don't normally bring the toy out till April. Yes, I know I am sad!


----------



## EMMAMAC

Yes i have thought long and hard about what i am going to do when the baby arrives i do want to swap for a coupe but i guess a little nearer the time would be best to advertise a roadster when we have better weather.
Any one knows of any one who wants to swap a coupe for a roadster or anyone who wants to purchase my TT with just 36,000 miles on the clock with a full Audi service history :?


----------



## TT4PJ

Will look out for you, although I think your swap is the right way as I have seen many folks after the extra couple of seats, well sort of seats!
PS. Please change your avatar as it is so distracting.


----------



## EMMAMAC

My avatar from this







to this







or maybe this one is better


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> Dani that my excuse for being :twisted: now whats yours :roll:


Shhh, that's my secret, Les 8) :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi Emm,
How about one of your TTR. It's only a matter of time before you have to have a tintop.


----------



## EMMAMAC

The last 3 days I have had pure pleasure driving with the top down as we have had a few days of nice weather.

I know I am going to have to get rid of my beloved Audi TT roadster and I am gutted 100%  I have asked a few members about a coupe and they all tell me it is a waist of time with a baby seat as it struggles to fit so what I am going to do is wait till the very last moment until I give birth in August then put her up for sale.
I think I am going to go for a Audi A4 next car maybe an estate.
Does anyone know any thing about the A4s what is the best performance model.


----------



## YOGIBEAR

I will mail over to you a maped route to see what you think in the next few days so i can have your veiws on the nominated roads.
its looking like its going to be a cracking day out


----------



## EMMAMAC

OK thanks,
The interest on this cruise has now died down a little dont you think. :wink:


----------



## YOGIBEAR

Only untill we poke some sticks in the fire :wink:

Wait untill next week


----------



## coTTsie

i have 2 more as "possibles". one guy from work with a 180 tt and a local friend with a 3.2 dsg roadster, exactly the same as TT4PJ 's


----------



## YOGIBEAR

well done that man, first freebe to you (you will have to wait to see what it is :wink: )


----------



## EMMAMAC

No freebe for me [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
That has to be the best word in this world freebe.


----------



## EMMAMAC

The time is getting close, just need a few more TTs to cruise round North Wales


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi Emm,
I know that most of us have 4 wheel drive but I don't think any one has any studded tyres. Let's hope the weather is not like it is this morning.


----------



## EMMAMAC

Bad Snow here this morning about 3 inches high but now turning in to horrible slush, anyone had it bad deep i mean :?:


----------



## LoTTie

Yes, it was pretty bad here today, I've had to postpone my meet tonight as now its all freezing and I can't get off the hill I live on!! :lol: :roll:

BTW hoping that the 4th is now free for me, so I should be able to come to your cruise. 8)


----------



## ObiWan

Not at all near us so we can at least make it to the border


----------



## EMMAMAC

I will do another count in 1 weeks time so keep spreading the word.


----------



## Al White

> anyone had it bad deep i mean


    lol 

Woo hoo, we got our TT roadster last week so we'll be coming along too 

Hope you lot are as friendly as the MX5 bunch :wink:


----------



## EMMAMAC

KEEP them names coming. 
Welcome *Al White *,to the world Of TTs 
And yes we are a friendly bunch here


----------



## LoTTie

Al White said:


> Hope you lot are as friendly as the MX5 bunch :wink:


We are!!  I had an MX-5 last summer - loved it to bits, fab cars. 8)

Welcome to the world of TTs.


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi Al White,
Welcome to you and look forward to seeing your roadster. Any pics?
Emma we have another member who is keen on coming on your cruise. I belive he is going to post some details tomorrow. I have just spoken to him on his cell phone as he is walking home rather than risking having his TTR dented. 
Don't know how the snow has been with you, but it took me 2 1/4 hours to drive back from a job that is only 4 miles from me!


----------



## EMMAMAC

Wrexham, North Wales has been hit hard with snow traffic has come to a stand still.
*LANE LEADING TO MY HOUSE*









*DRIVING CONDITIONS ARE TREACHOUSE*









*MY REAR GARDEN MY DOG LOVES THE SNOW*


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi Emm,
Think the only thing missing from your back garden is Santa etc! :roll:


----------



## EMMAMAC

I got to admit the snow is gorgeous and so Christmassy looking i am still a child at heart as i love the snow.

Hope all the snow has all gone and the sun is out on the cruise day.
How many people do you think are coming now on this thread as i am to tiered to do a count myself. :?


----------



## A3DFU

EMMAMAC said:


> How many people do you think are coming now


Loads 

And welcome Al White to the mad house


----------



## EMMAMAC

Im not leaving the cruise i will still be with you all.
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=80940


----------



## EMMAMAC

Anyone else interested in this cruise and *YOGIBEAR* where are you have you left us :?:
I will be doing a recount as i need numbers so i can book tables for when we eat. 8)


----------



## les

Emma put an up to date list of all those attending just in case some have been misssed off etc.


----------



## EMMAMAC

*1. Les
2. Jampott
3. TThriller
4. DeanTT
5. A3DFU
6. north_wales_tt
7. TT4PJ
8. YOGIBEAR
9. MikeyB
10. ObiWan
11. LoTTie
12. coupe_mania29
13. Dawn & Rob
14. CoTTsie
15. Al White
16. And myself.*
Total count is *16* i was hoping for more but should still be a good day how could we get more interest in this cruise :?: 
If any one can't turn up for some reason can you please let us know as i need to get the numbers so i can book the tables for when we eat and chatter.  << Me likes chattering. :wink:

*Sunday 4th March. 
Start point, 
WREXHAM NORTH WALES. *
Well the plan is, 
Meet at RAF costford m54 -a41 junction for around 9.30 -10 am. 
We will then travel up the a41 to whitchurch, have another collection at the transport cafe on the whitchurch bypass. 
Then head down the a525 to wrexham in the B&Q car park meet around 11am all that turn up should meet up in B&Q car park in Wrexham 
then off to betws-y-coed stop for food then to bala- finish on the a5 south of chirk? 
Will finish aroud 3-4pm ish. 
Come on try hard on this one get as many people interested as possible lets double the count if not treble the count. 
*Emma*


----------



## coTTsie

i'm still up for it but will have to double check with the other 2 i've invited!

no swanky resturants :lol: i still need to get my car ready for telford so need all the cash available :?


----------



## EMMAMAC

A pub lunch will do me does everyone agree.


----------



## ObiWan

EMMAMAC said:


> A pub lunch will do me does everyone agree.


Pub lunch is good for us, 16 would be a fantastic turn out


----------



## EMMAMAC

*Everybody needs to head for B&Q DIY, Berse Road, Wrexham, LL11 2BL*
I will re-edit the original route. Hope everyone has Sat Nav if not just head for Wrexham North Wales with your maps then ask for directions as everyone knows where B&Q is.

Emma


----------



## A3DFU

EMMAMAC said:


> *1. Les
> 2. Jampott
> 3. TThriller
> 4. DeanTT
> 5. A3DFU
> 6. north_wales_tt
> 7. TT4PJ
> 8. YOGIBEAR
> 9. MikeyB
> 10. ObiWan
> 11. LoTTie
> 12. coupe_mania29
> 13. Dawn & Rob
> 14. CoTTsie
> 15. Al White
> 16. And myself.*
> Total count is *16* i was hoping for more but should still be a good day how could we get more interest in this cruise :?:
> If any one can't turn up for some reason can you please let us know as i need to get the numbers so i can book the tables for when we eat and chatter.  << Me likes chattering. :wink:
> 
> *Sunday 4th March.
> Start point,
> WREXHAM NORTH WALES. *
> Well the plan is,
> Meet at RAF costford m54 -a41 junction for around 9.30 -10 am.
> We will then travel up the a41 to whitchurch, have another collection at the transport cafe on the whitchurch bypass.
> Then head down the a525 to wrexham in the B&Q car park meet around 11am all that turn up should meet up in B&Q car park in Wrexham
> then off to betws-y-coed stop for food then to bala- finish on the a5 south of chirk?
> Will finish aroud 3-4pm ish.
> Come on try hard on this one get as many people interested as possible lets double the count if not treble the count.
> *Emma*


Emma,

there should be a few "doubles" in there? Looking at your list I would guess that JampoTT = 2 so does ObiWan and MikeyB and JOGYBEAR

Perhaps you want to check who will bring partners?


----------



## les

A3DFU said:


> EMMAMAC said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Les
> 2. Jampott
> 3. TThriller
> 4. DeanTT
> 5. A3DFU
> 6. north_wales_tt
> 7. TT4PJ
> 8. YOGIBEAR
> 9. MikeyB
> 10. ObiWan
> 11. LoTTie
> 12. coupe_mania29
> 13. Dawn & Rob
> 14. CoTTsie
> 15. Al White
> 16. And myself.*
> Total count is *16* i was hoping for more but should still be a good day how could we get more interest in this cruise :?:
> If any one can't turn up for some reason can you please let us know as i need to get the numbers so i can book the tables for when we eat and chatter.  << Me likes chattering. :wink:
> 
> *Sunday 4th March.
> Start point,
> WREXHAM NORTH WALES. *
> Well the plan is,
> Meet at RAF costford m54 -a41 junction for around 9.30 -10 am.
> We will then travel up the a41 to whitchurch, have another collection at the transport cafe on the whitchurch bypass.
> Then head down the a525 to wrexham in the B&Q car park meet around 11am all that turn up should meet up in B&Q car park in Wrexham
> then off to betws-y-coed stop for food then to bala- finish on the a5 south of chirk?
> Will finish aroud 3-4pm ish.
> Come on try hard on this one get as many people interested as possible lets double the count if not treble the count.
> *Emma*
> 
> 
> 
> Emma,
> 
> there should be a few "doubles" in there? Looking at your list I would guess that JampoTT = 2 so does ObiWan and MikeyB and JOGYBEAR
> 
> Perhaps you want to check who will bring partners?
Click to expand...

Danni BRING PARTNERS surely not  Wheres the fun in that :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMMAMAC said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Les
> 2. Jampott
> 3. TThriller
> 4. DeanTT
> 5. A3DFU
> 6. north_wales_tt
> 7. TT4PJ
> 8. YOGIBEAR
> 9. MikeyB
> 10. ObiWan
> 11. LoTTie
> 12. coupe_mania29
> 13. Dawn & Rob
> 14. CoTTsie
> 15. Al White
> 16. And myself.*
> Total count is *16* i was hoping for more but should still be a good day how could we get more interest in this cruise :?:
> If any one can't turn up for some reason can you please let us know as i need to get the numbers so i can book the tables for when we eat and chatter.  << Me likes chattering. :wink:
> 
> *Sunday 4th March.
> Start point,
> WREXHAM NORTH WALES. *
> Well the plan is,
> Meet at RAF costford m54 -a41 junction for around 9.30 -10 am.
> We will then travel up the a41 to whitchurch, have another collection at the transport cafe on the whitchurch bypass.
> Then head down the a525 to wrexham in the B&Q car park meet around 11am all that turn up should meet up in B&Q car park in Wrexham
> then off to betws-y-coed stop for food then to bala- finish on the a5 south of chirk?
> Will finish aroud 3-4pm ish.
> Come on try hard on this one get as many people interested as possible lets double the count if not treble the count.
> *Emma*
> 
> 
> 
> Emma,
> 
> there should be a few "doubles" in there? Looking at your list I would guess that JampoTT = 2 so does ObiWan and MikeyB and JOGYBEAR
> 
> Perhaps you want to check who will bring partners?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Danni BRING PARTNERS surely not  Wheres the fun in that :lol:
Click to expand...

oops, sorry Les 

But only if you spell my name with *ONE* "n" :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LoTTie

If I can make it I'll be bringing a friend. :wink:

Still not sure, depends where I need to be for work the week after. 

Hoping to make it! 8)


----------



## EMMAMAC

My husband will be with me on the cruise.
So can i ask everyone are you clear with the route also who is bringing a partner so i know the count for table booking.
AND WHERE IS YOGIBEAR :?:


----------



## LoTTie

EMMAMAC said:


> My husband will be with me on the cruise.
> So can i ask everyone are you clear with the route also who is bringing a partner so i know the count for table booking.
> AND WHERE IS YOGIBEAR :?:


Its Valentines, Yogi will be wining and dining BoBo, after having 6 dozen red roses delivered, the Moet will be on ice and he'll be just wrapping the Tiffany bracelet. :wink: 

I'll prod him tomorrow at my meet to get in touch, maybe he'll bring me a wilting rose..... [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

EMMAMAC said:


> My husband will be with me on the cruise.
> So can i ask everyone are you clear with the route also who is bringing a partner so i know the count for table booking.
> AND WHERE IS YOGIBEAR :?:


Surely, Yogi will bring printed route notes as is usual for cruises. And moste peeps will have walkie-talkies.

BTW, I'm just me ... unless .... John wants to join?

John? This is in front of your door step ... :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

Emma,

do you have a post code for this one so I can find it on multimap?

_B&Q car park in Wrexham _


----------



## YOGIBEAR

I am working on the final route and stops for this great day out, should have all the details ready for this weekend.
I will get them over to emma to check over first and if she ok"s them i will send them to all attending by the end of the weekend, (including postcodes for all us sat nav people :wink: )


----------



## EMMAMAC

*A3DFU*
The address you need to head for is,
B&Q DIY, Berse Road, Wrexham, LL11 2BL.
*Yogibear* will forward on all details shortly.


----------



## ObiWan

Sue will be with me, or will I be with Sue, not sure which but we will be in her TT anyway


----------



## EMMAMAC

I think you mean you will be with Sue.


----------



## ObiWan

EMMAMAC said:


> I think you mean you will be with Sue.


I never argue with women so I guess you are both right on that one :-*


----------



## EMMAMAC

That is the same sort of thinking as my husband, wise move because we always win in the end


----------



## rob_TT

Count me in on the cruise too, I will be comming from Sedgley nr Wolverhampton. 

Rob_tt


----------



## EMMAMAC

*1. Les
2. Jampott
3. TThriller
4. DeanTT
5. A3DFU
6. north_wales_tt
7. TT4PJ
8. YOGIBEAR
9. MikeyB
10. ObiWan +1 PASSENGER
11. LoTTie
12. coupe_mania29
13. Dawn & Rob
14. CoTTsie
15. Al White + 1 PASSENGER
16. rob_TT
17. And myself +1 PASSENGER.*
Total count is *17 CARS*


----------



## Al White

it'll be me & t'other half so that'll be 2 for the price of 1 then :?


----------



## YOGIBEAR

rob_TT said:


> Count me in on the cruise too, I will be comming from Sedgley nr Wolverhampton.
> 
> Rob_tt


Rob once i get round to finishing the route i will copy you in on the meet up point for the cruise up 8)


----------



## A3DFU

EMMAMAC said:


> *A3DFU*
> The address you need to head for is,
> B&Q DIY, Berse Road, Wrexham, LL11 2BL.
> *Yogibear* will forward on all details shortly.


Thanks Emma. I shall meet you at 11 am at B&Q


----------



## John-H

Count me in on this one too Emma


----------



## EMMAMAC

1. Les
2. Jampott
3. TThriller
4. DeanTT
5. A3DFU
6. north_wales_tt
7. TT4PJ
8. YOGIBEAR
9. MikeyB
10. ObiWan +1 PASSENGER
11. LoTTie
12. coupe_mania29
13. Dawn & Rob
14. CoTTsie
15. Al White + 1 PASSENGER
16. rob_TT
17,John-H
18. And myself +1 PASSENGER.
Total count is *18 CARS*


----------



## ObiWan

I think you need a bigger car park :lol:


----------



## YOGIBEAR

Is the larger car park for the large no of cars, or for Emmas little bump [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## EMMAMAC

Now Now naughy. 
Is 18 cars a good number for a cruise?: and does anyone have an idea of what the largest cruise has been from the forum here, the amount of cars that turned up:


----------



## m2TT

Count me in aswell please. Its my 1st cruise though so go easy on me!


----------



## les

EMMAMAC said:


> Now Now naughy.
> Is 18 cars a good number for a cruise?: and does anyone have an idea of what the largest cruise has been from the forum here, the amount of cars that turned up:


Emma 18 is a dam good number IMO. Have you any idea how difficult it is to keep 18 cars together? :roll: I hope you have informed the local police for a police escort. BTW I also hope you know where ALL the ermmm Revenue collecting oooops I mean safety camera locations are as the N/Wales police have a certain reputation they like to live down to :evil: Not that we are likely to break any speed limits of course :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

EMMAMAC said:


> Now Now naughy.
> Is 18 cars a good number for a cruise?: and does anyone have an idea of what the largest cruise has been from the forum here, the amount of cars that turned up:


18 is a fantastic number Emma.

Just a little warning from my own experience: a third of the people who are enthusiastic now may not turn up on the day for what-ever reason :?

As for the best number cruise: 50 + TTs. But this was in France a few years ago


----------



## John-H

Wasn't there about 24 on the Skipton cruise? It's a good idea, with a large group, to have a few walkie talkies dispersed amongst everyone and a must for the leader and rearmost in order to keep everone together. Somone may be able to help there :wink:

We made the mistake on the Skipton cruise of all attempting to stop in a long line on a narrow road. Consequently other road users trying to get past from either end got stuck in the middle and there were a few cross faces  I think we needed some *STOP* and *GO* signs :lol: . Probably best to avoid that :wink:


----------



## YOGIBEAR

I have some, 4 i think and will bring them with me.
If anyone else has some they can be used to so please bring.
They may not be any good as this cruise is getting that big the range may not be good enough :wink:


----------



## EMMAMAC

Lets hope the MI5 doesnt spot us as they will think we are up to something. :lol:
I think mobile phones will do the trick.


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> Wasn't there about 24 on the Skipton cruise? It's a good idea, with a large group, to have a few walkie talkies dispersed amongst everyone and a must for the leader and rearmost in order to keep everone together. Somone may be able to help there :wink:
> 
> We made the mistake on the Skipton cruise of all attempting to stop in a long line on a narrow road. Consequently other road users trying to get past from either end got stuck in the middle and there were a few cross faces  I think we needed some *STOP* and *GO* signs :lol: . Probably best to avoid that :wink:


And I have a sign reading
*Audi Parking Only*

I will bring my walkie-talkies along (4 of them) 8)


----------



## EMMAMAC

A BIG 10/4








EMMAMAC roger and out.


----------



## John-H

Walkie talkies are best as you can leave them on and hear the chat. They might not get from front to back but would work in hops down the line. Mobile phones would be expensive and might get you nicked [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## EMMAMAC

No officer i wasnt doing 90 in a 60 while using my mobile honestly ask the








rest of the TT gang that were keeping up with me :?


----------



## John-H

We'll back you up Emma :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> Mobile phones would be expensive and might get you nicked [smiley=stop.gif]


And from experience reception in Wales is often very bad or non-existant


----------



## coTTsie

spoke to the girls with the 3.2 dsg soft top TT and they are up 4 it so add another 2 to the booking + my missus has decided to come + kids so thats 4 adults and 2 little ones.

colin from wk has not got back 2 me. he's the one from wrxm

if my dvd's dont appeal then bring yr own and i'll play them on my screen in the car park! :lol:


----------



## EMMAMAC

1. Les 
2. Jampott 
3. TThriller 
4. DeanTT 
5. A3DFU 
6. north_wales_tt 
7. TT4PJ 
8. YOGIBEAR 
9. MikeyB 
10. ObiWan +1 PASSENGER 
11. LoTTie 
12. coupe_mania29 
13. Dawn & Rob 
14. CoTTsie + his 2 CHILDREN
15. Al White + 1 PASSENGER 
16. rob_TT 
17,John-H 
18, TT soft top + 1 PASSENGER
19, And myself +1 PASSENGER. 
Total count is 19 CARS.
I will have to start to ring round for somewhere that will cater for all of us and have plenty of parking.


----------



## les

Looking good Emma. How about setting up a soup kichen with all that lot or give the WRVS a ring.


----------



## ObiWan

Sorry Emma got to cancel, Sue just booked for a week in Dubai, its the only time I could get off, sorry but could not avoid the clash 

Hope to make the next one. Don't forget my write up and pictures :wink: and I am sure it will be a great meet and cruise


----------



## W7 PMC

jampott said:


> We did Portmeirion a few years ago. What a hoot. :lol:


Was a tad more than a hoot. Some of that weekends events will stay stamped in my mind for the rest of my life :lol: 8)


----------



## W7 PMC

Can i just check this is now set for Sunday 4th March??

Assuming it is, please put me down for a play as this is only an hour from mine so would be rude & not had a play out so far this year so am due one.


----------



## A3DFU

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did Portmeirion a few years ago. What a hoot. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Was a tad more than a hoot. Some of that weekends events will stay stamped in my mind for the rest of my life :lol: 8)
Click to expand...

Stamped elsewhere too? :roll: 
Are we trying to avoid getting some of the attention from those days????


----------



## John-H

Right I've held back for long enough! What happened in Portmerion?


----------



## EMMAMAC

Anyone else interested in coming on the North Wales cruise :?:


----------



## W7 PMC

John-H said:


> Right I've held back for long enough! What happened in Portmerion?


It was a rather large weekend that included mucho hooning (to the delight of us & the annoyance of many locals), mucho drinking with a variety of injuries, Jenga (when very very drunk), involvement from the local plod in the form of 6 NIP's & excellent company at a great location. Probably the best weekends entertainment of my life so far.


----------



## John-H

I see... Thanks for the info :wink:


----------



## Godzilla

Just been reading this thread, I will defo be trying to get on this - need to check a couple of things first. Will be great to see u all


----------



## head_ed

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did Portmeirion a few years ago. What a hoot. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Was a tad more than a hoot. Some of that weekends events will stay stamped in my mind for the rest of my life :lol: 8)
Click to expand...

I think Stu will have the imprint of that ship's hull on his head for the rest of his life! Agree, lots and lots of fun


----------



## YOGIBEAR

I have sent out a few provisonal maps out to get a "what do you think"
responce. the route looks like it may not be as long as first thought as most of us may have a bit of a journey to get to the start point.
But what you will like is the finish point, the ponderosa cafe on the hores shoe pass, (thanks tt4pj)
I will pm out the map once we have agreement on the route to every one who has posted up so keep looking out
Once the route is agreed will post up so cruises to the start point from the west mids, so i dont know if Dani woud like to do one from the north/east and if there is someone comming from the north who would like to do one.
Thoughts please
fraser


----------



## Godzilla

Sounds cool to me.


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi Yogi,
We need to sort out lunch somewere, I have asked Emma if she will have a look and see if there is a suitable place for all the TT's and all the folks.
I think that the route that you have chosen seems ok, but as you say it maybe a little short for the local members. Guess you will have to work on the feed back from them.
One thing though. Suggest that you take the A5104 from the junction adjacent to Corwen and drive up to were it meets the A542. We can then drive up Horse Shoe pass to finish at the Pondarosa Cafe then drive down the other side of the pass on our way home. The pass finishes at LLangollen by the private steam railway station and is a superb piece of road to see the beauty of Wales.


----------



## EMMAMAC

Hope everyone is happy with the Route Yogibear has sent on to you, if you are interested in coming on the cruise Yogi will send you the details.
Thanks Yogi.
I will be ringing around today to try and book us all in for lunch somewhere but i am having trouble due to the large number of people turning up


----------



## kmpowell

Good Idea Emma, advertise your complete route to all and sundry, including any 'Plod' that may be reading this (and belive me, they do monitor this forum!).

:roll:


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi all,
If the local police are that keen on being with us, they could take up the position as lead car. There would be no getting lost.


----------



## EMMAMAC

I dont think we have anything to worry about with the police and like TT4PJ said if they want to be the leading car they are welcome.


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Perhaps they would lend us a flashing blue light. Look good on the first car don't you think? But then there is a problem as the first car would have to be a coupe! :?


----------



## kmpowell

EMMAMAC said:


> I dont think we have anything to worry about with the police


Of course not Emma, Richard Brunstrom's North Wales constabulary aren't reknown for being tough on speed are they...

:roll:


----------



## EMMAMAC

Who has mentioned anything about *speeding,* NOT ME?


----------



## kmpowell

EMMAMAC said:


> Who has mentioned anything about *speeding,* NOT ME?


So you think that 15-20 TT's all driving around together will:

- All abide by the speed limits to the letter
- Not attract the attention of the local plod

If you honestly belive that then you either haven't been to any meets before or you are very very naive.

I speak from experience, I'm not having a go but am actually trying to help you! It is common practice across all car forums NOT to publicise your route to all and sundry when organising a meet/cruise etc!

:?


----------



## EMMAMAC

kmpowell said:


> Good Idea Emma, advertise your complete route to all and sundry, including any 'Plod' that may be reading this (and belive me, they do monitor this forum!).
> 
> :roll:


I really canâ€™t understand why you say take down the map (THAT I HAVE DONE) as i have had the route published on the very first post of this thread in text for well over 1 month now, and *YES* this is my very first cruise, if you would have looked at the posts that have been posted on this thread You would of realised this. 


> Sunday 4th March.
> Start point,
> WREXHAM NORTH WALES.
> 
> Well the plan is,
> Meet at RAF costford m54 -a41 junction for around 9.30 -10 am.
> We will then travel up the a41 to whitchurch, have another collection at the transport cafe on the whitchurch bypass.
> Then head down the a525 to wrexham in the B&Q car park meet around 11am all that turn up should meet up in B&Q car park in Wrexham
> Everybody needs to head for B&Q DIY, Berse Road, Wrexham, LL11 2BL then off to betws-y-coed stop for food then to bala- finish on the a5 south of chirk?
> Will finish aroud 3-4pm ish.
> This is only a proposal if anyone has a better route please PM me or YOGIBEAR
> Hope there is a true interest in this cruise as this is my *first *and i can't wait


----------



## kmpowell

EMMAMAC said:


> I really canâ€™t understand why you say take down the map (THAT I HAVE DONE) as i have had the route published on the very first post of this thread in text for well over 1 month now


I give up, are you completely stupid, or are you just choosing not to read!?! I explained *why* in my previous post! I said something *now* because you have published a confirmed map of the route!

It's no skin off my nose if you leave it up or not, and I couldn't give a rats ass if you are related to a police officer or not. The simple fact is you are doing yourself (and more importantly, others on the cruise!) no favours by leaving that published route map up in public view.

I was only trying to help. I wish I hadn't bothered now.


----------



## EMMAMAC

> I give up, are you completely stupid


Do you really think i would be speeding in my condition as i am preganant so i will say once again i have no worries and looking at the list of people coming on the cruise there is also children attending


----------



## LoTTie

kmpowell said:


> EMMAMAC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really canâ€™t understand why you say take down the map (THAT I HAVE DONE) as i have had the route published on the very first post of this thread in text for well over 1 month now
> 
> 
> 
> I give up, are you completely stupid, or are you just choosing not to read!?! I explained *why* in my previous post! I said something *now* because you have published a confirmed map of the route!
> 
> It's no skin off my nose if you leave it up or not, and I couldn't give a rats ass if you are related to a police officer or not. The simple fact is you are doing yourself (and more importantly, others on the cruise!) no favours by leaving that published route map up in public view.
> 
> I was only trying to help. I wish I hadn't bothered now.
Click to expand...

Do you know, you really do have a bit of a confrontational attitude at times. OK, you're trying to make a point but there is no need for inferring that anyone is stupid. :? Give Emma a break. She is keen and enthusiastic and has put a lot of work into setting up this cruise. Now, lets get back to the planning...


----------



## EMMAMAC

You have taken the words out of my mouth.
Thank you.
I guess his attitude is because i am a women :?:
Now can we all concentrate on the cruise.
:wink: I am ringing round to see if i can book us in to a pub for lucnch finding it hard because of the amount of people turning up.


----------



## EMMAMAC

I have found a pub for lunch called the drovers arms in Ruthin i rang them up but did not make any reservations because i have no idea how many will be turning up on the day.
I have listed there menu for everyone to read below also added a link to the pub *(HOPE ITS OK)*

*DROVERS ARMS
Rhewl
Ruthin
Denbighshire
LL15 2UD *
http://www.ukpubzone.com/showpub.asp?est=434

*Starters*

Home made Soup of the Day - *Â£2.50*
Accompanied by an oven hot bread roll & butter

Our own Homemade Patâ€™e - *Â£2.95*
Accompanied by toast and garnished with fresh salad
Please ask for the Patâ€™e of the day

Crispy Potato skins with your choice of dip - *Â£2.95*
Dips- Sweet & Sour, Bar-B-Q or Garlic Mayo, with a Fresh Salad Garnish

Fresh Garlic Mushrooms - *Â£3.50*
Covered in our Creamy Home made Garlic and Brandy Sauce 
Served with a Hot Bread Roll and Fresh Salad Garnish

Deep Fried Brie Wedges - *Â£3.75*
Accompanied by Hot Cranberry Sauce and Fresh Salad Garnish

Tiger Prawns in Garlic Butter - *Â£3.95*
Pan fried in rich Garlic Butter, served with a Fresh Salad Garnish

An old favourite, Refreshing Prawn Cocktail -* Â£3.95*
Served with Wedges of Brown Bread, Butter and garnished with 
Chopped Salad and a Creamy Seafood Sauce.

Seawater Mussels in Garlic and White Wine Sauce - *Â£3.95*
Served with a Hot Bread Roll and a Fresh Salad Garnish

The Ultimate Two Person Combo - *Â£5.95*
A Deep Fried Dish for two, including, Brie Wedges, Onion Rings,
Potato Skins, Chicken Goujons and Succulent King Prawns, 
Served with a selection of Dips, Accompanied by a Fresh Salad Garnish.

*Main Course*

Fillet of Deep Fried, Battered Cod - *Â£6.95*
Traditionally served with real Chipped Potatoes, 
Garden Peas and a Fresh Salad Garnish.

Succulent, Deep fried, Breaded Scampi - *Â£7.50*
Served with real Chipped Potatoes, Garden Peas, 
Tartar Sauce and a Fresh Salad Garnish.

Fresh Fillet of Salmon - *Â£7.50*
Pan Fried in a Creamy White Wine and Dill Sauce,
Accompanied by your choice of Potatoes, Served with
Seasonal Vegetables or a Fresh Salad Garnish

Home Made Fish Pie - *Â£6.50*
Made with Three Varieties of Fish, topped with Puff Pastry and
Served with your choice of Potatoes, Garden Peas and a Fresh Salad Garnish

Fresh Local Trout - *Â£7.50*
Grilled and Served Plain or accompanied by a Lemon and Butter Sauce
Served with your choice of Potatoes, Seasonal Vegetables or a Fresh Salad Garnish

*Vegetarian Main Course*

Home Made Welsh Leek and Potato bake -*Â£6.50*
Presented with Piping Hot Garlic Baguette and a Fresh Salad Garnish

Home Made Vegetable Lasagne - *Â£7.50*
Served with your choice of Potatoes, Garlic Bread, Garden Peas 
and a Fresh Salad Garnish

Home Made Fresh Mushroom Stroganoff - *Â£6.50*
Pan Fried with Onion and Peppers, accompanied by a Creamy Brandy Sauce 
Served with Rice or real Potato Chips and a Fresh Salad Garnish

Home Made Vegetable Curry - *Â£6.90*
A Creamy Curry, not too hot, to complement a Selection of Vegetables 
Accompanied by Naan Bread, Puppadum, Mango Chutney 
With either Boiled Rice or Real Chipped Potatoes, 
Or, if you prefer, Half and Half

*Poultry Dishes*

A Drovers Favourite, Chicken Americana - *Â£7.75*
Succulent Breast of Chicken topped with Pineapple and Bacon, covered in Melted Cheese, 
Served with real Chipped Potatoes, Deep Fried Onion Rings, Garden Peas and a Fresh Salad Garnish

Chicken Tikka Masala - *Â£6.95*
Creamy Curry, not too hot, Served with Boiled Rice, Naan Bread, Puppadum and Mango Chutney,
or if you prefer, Half Rice and Half real Chipped Potatoes

Chicken Italiene -* Â£7.50*
Breast of Chicken, Pan Fried in a Tomato Sauce 
Served with Seasonal Vegetables and Tagliatelle Pasta

Chicken Tarragon - *Â£7.95*
Diced Chicken Breast, Stir Fried in a Creamy White Wine and Tarragon Sauce
Served with your choice of Potatoes and Seasonal Vegetables

Duck Alâ€™Orange -* Â£8.50*
Breast of Duck, Pan Fried Served in an Orange and Cointreau Sauce
Accompanied by your choice of Potatoes and Seasonal Vegetables

* Traditional Meat Dishes*

Fillet of Beef Stroganoff - *Â£8.95*
Presented on a bed of Freshly Boiled Rice and a Fresh Salad Garnish

Home Made Local Beef Lasagne -*Â£7.50*
Served with real Chipped Potatoes, Garlic bread, Garden Peas and a Fresh Salad Garnish

Welsh Lambs Liver and Onion - *Â£7.25*
Traditionally served with Creamy Mashed Potatoes, Thick Onion and Red Wine Gravy
And accompanied by Fresh Seasonal Vegetables

Whole Ring of Cumberland Sausage - *Â£7.25*
Traditionally served with Creamy Mashed Potatoes, Thick Red Wine Gravy 
And accompanied by Fresh Seasonal Vegetables

*Meats From the Grill*

Minted Welsh Lamb Chops - *Â£7.50*
Grilled to your liking, Served with Creamy Garlic Mashed Potato
Seasonal Vegetables and a Minted Red Wine Gravy

Minted Welsh Lamb Steak -* Â£6.95*
Grilled to your requirement and Served with Creamy Mashed Potato
Seasonal Vegetables and a Rich Red Wine Gravy

Grilled Loin of Pork - *Â£7.50*
Topped with Sliced Bramley Apple, Melted Cheese, Presented with your choice of Potatoes
Garden Peas, Deep Fried Onion Rings and a Fresh Salad garnish

Grilled Gammon Steak - *Â£7.50*
Large Gammon steak, topped with Pineapple and a Fried Egg accompanied by real Chipped Potatoes
Deep Fried Onion Rings, Garden Peas, Grilled Tomato and a Fresh Salad Garnish

Locally Reared Grilled Rump Steak- *Â£8.95*
Grilled to your preference, and served with real Chipped Potatoes, Deep Fried Onion Rings,
Grilled Tomato, Grilled Mushrooms, Peas, and accompanied by a Fresh Salad garnish

Vale of Clwyd Sirloin Steak - *Â£9.50*
Grilled to your requirement, accompanied by real Chipped Potatoes, Garden Peas,
Deep Fried Onion Rings, Grilled Tomato, Grilled Mushrooms and a Fresh Salad Garnish

Llandyrnog T- Bone steak -*Â£11.00*
Prime Beef on The Bone from the Vale, Grilled to your liking, 
Presented with real Chipped Potatoes Garden Peas, Deep Fried Onion Rings
Grilled Tomato and Mushrooms and complimented by a Fresh Salad garnish

Welsh Fillet Steak - *Â£11.99*
Thick Fillet of Prime Welsh Beef, Grilled to your liking, Served with 
Fried Onion Rings, Grilled Tomato, Grilled Mushrooms, Garden Peas and real
Potato Chips and a Fresh Salad Garnish and finished with the Steak Sauce of your choice [included]

*Side Orders*

Garlic Bread* Â£1.20,*
Side Salad* Â£1.30,* 
Portion of Chips *Â£1.20,* 
Onion Rings* Â£1.00, *
Baked Beans/ Peas/ Mushrooms or Fried Egg* Â£0.60*
Choice of Steak Sauces:- Diane-Pepper-Dijon-Brandy & Onion, Stilton & Mushroom
All at *Â£1.50*

*Deserts*

Apple Pie - *Â£2.50 *
Spotted Dick -*Â£2.95*
Home Made Cheesecake -* Â£2.95- Banana Split - Â£2.50
Treacle Sponge Pudding - Â£2.95 
Choice of Ice Creams -Â£1.75
Chocolate Fudge Cake - Â£2.95	
Black Forest Gateau - Â£3.25
Tia Maria Pavlova - Â£3.50 Cheese and Biscuits - Â£3.50

Coffee and Tea - Â£1.00 per person

Liqueur Coffeeâ€™s all at - Â£3.50
Carribbean â€" Malibu
Calypso â€" Tia Maria
Irish â€" Irish Whiskey
Russian â€" Vodka
Gaelic â€" Brandy
Irish Cream - Baileys*


----------



## John-H

Looking good Emma


----------



## TT Law

Emma,

Please put me down as a provisional attendee.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## EMMAMAC

1. Les 
2. Jampott 
3. TThriller 
4. DeanTT 
5. A3DFU 
6. north_wales_tt 
7. TT4PJ 
8. YOGIBEAR 
9. MikeyB 
10. ObiWan +1 PASSENGER 
11. LoTTie 
12. coupe_mania29 
13. Dawn & Rob 
14. CoTTsie + his 2 CHILDREN
15. Al White + 1 PASSENGER 
16. rob_TT 
17,John-H 
18, TT soft top + 1 PASSENGER
19, TT Law
20, And myself +1 PASSENGER. 
Total count is 20 CARS.


----------



## les

[I give up, *GREAT please do your becoming more and more of a BORE*

are you completely stupid, *Hmmm not only ignorant but abusive with it.*

or are you just choosing not to read!?! *I hope she will but fear she won't*
It's no skin off my nose if you leave it up or not, and I couldn't give a rats ass if you are related to a police officer or not. *Oh good glad we settled that then.*
I was only trying to help. I wish I hadn't bothered now.[/quote] *Wish you hadnt as well*
*Thanks for or the help and advice as for the rest do us all a favour which you seem to want to do and SHUT UP. thank you. *


----------



## YOGIBEAR

Looks good Emma, am making a few tweaks to the route, not for any other reason other that some of the attendees have suggested a few better roads. But donâ€™t worry the stops will all be the same.
I will then email the maps out to all that have posted up (as attendees and possible) by lunchtime tomorrow. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Here is the new map for any police who wish to attend :wink:


----------



## John-H

Excellent! :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi,
If we are this near to Emma can we detour to Stuttgart and visit Porsche please.


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya kid,
Have to say that I was gob smacked with the pub that you have sorted at such short notice. Their menu sounds mouth watering and cannot make my mind up even now. 
To be fair on the pub I think we need to get a secure number of places for them.
So, as it is only a week to the cruise can I suggest that we give Emm a head count for her pub lunch.


----------



## YOGIBEAR

Perhaps emma can update the first post and the title with the confirmed date and attendees


----------



## YOGIBEAR

I have sorted out a route for those who want to travel up from the west mids. The meet point will be at the shell petrol station at Tong, which is on the a41 just off the M54 junction for RAF cosford.(i will pm the map to you)
If you want to travel up with me let me know and i will pm you the details.

Will stick to the main roads on the way up to save time and depending on how the day goes sort out the route back on the day


----------



## A3DFU

EMMAMAC said:


> 1. Les
> 2. Jampott
> 3. TThriller
> 4. DeanTT
> 5. A3DFU
> 6. north_wales_tt
> 7. TT4PJ
> 8. YOGIBEAR
> 9. MikeyB
> 10. ObiWan +1 PASSENGER
> 11. LoTTie
> 12. coupe_mania29
> 13. Dawn & Rob
> 14. CoTTsie + his 2 CHILDREN
> 15. Al White + 1 PASSENGER
> 16. rob_TT
> 17,John-H
> 18, TT soft top + 1 PASSENGER
> 19, TT Law
> 20, And myself +1 PASSENGER.
> Total count is 20 CARS.


Emma, No 10 is not coming as previous post; they are on holiday since today

Sounds all good to me -looking fw to next Sunday


----------



## A3DFU

YOGIBEAR said:


> Looks good Emma, am making a few tweaks to the route, not for any other reason other that some of the attendees have suggested a few better roads. But donâ€™t worry the stops will all be the same.
> I will then email the maps out to all that have posted up (as attendees and possible) by lunchtime tomorrow. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Here is the new map for any police who wish to attend :wink:


Yogi, why arent we going past Abt in Kempten


----------



## Godzilla

Hi Emma, think you missed my post earlier, but you could add me to the list  Thanks

PS are any people travelling from the Manchester area and want to go meet on the way to Wrexham?


----------



## EMMAMAC




----------



## EMMAMAC

Godzilla sorry about missing you, you have now been added to the list.

*1. Les 
2. Jampott 
3. TThriller 
4. DeanTT 
5. A3DFU 
6. north_wales_tt 
7. TT4PJ 
8. YOGIBEAR 
9. MikeyB 
10. Godzilla
11. LoTTie 
12. coupe_mania29 
13. Dawn & Rob 
14. CoTTsie + his 2 CHILDREN 
15. Al White + 1 PASSENGER 
16. rob_TT 
17,John-H 
18, TT soft top + 1 PASSENGER 
19, TT Law 
20, And myself +1 PASSENGER. 
Total count is 20 CARS.*


----------



## John-H

I think you're tempting fate now Emma :roll: :wink:


----------



## EMMAMAC

No i am just being Sarcastic.


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi Emm,
Do you think that this cruise could have the potential for a spin off for a board game. Your map only needs a pair or dice.  
PS. I will post some pics tonight of veiws taken from the road of the Horse Shoe pass to wet appetites of what to expect.

OK. WHO HAS NICKED THE MAP?


----------



## John-H

EMMAMAC said:


> No i am just being Sarcastic.


I was winking Emma :wink: . I like the board game idea :lol:


----------



## YOGIBEAR

Emma, i have sent you all the details, can you have a quick look at it then let me know if you are ok with it then i will send it out to all who have posted up.

Hold on folks it will be with you soon


----------



## EMMAMAC

As normal with you Yogi it is a excellent work,
YES it is ok to send on the route.

*Can i ask someone to ring the Drovers arms Pub Tel: 01824 703163 just to confirm with them that when i telephoned it wasn't a prank because she seemed a little surprised with the amount of people turning up or should i say worried for the chief.*

Emma


----------



## YOGIBEAR

dont worry i will give them a ring in the morning 8)


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi all,
As mentioned earlier today. Here are a few photo's of the pass.
First pic is the cafe and the rest are as you drive down towards Llangollen.
The torent of water is next to the station at the bottom of the pass.
The photo's were taken two years ago on Christmas morning so we will be in sunshine on Sunday :wink:


----------



## John-H

You had me going there - I thought Emma had arranged snow!


----------



## coTTsie

looking real good em!

i'm still on but just hope i get my car sorted on the saturday, new lambda probe/thrmostat and seal replaced on g/box!

i have a new rear screen to fit but that will have to wait...

not wanting to pull out just pre warning but all should be done.

pete!


----------



## YOGIBEAR

great pics Phil could be good fun in the snow 

Have posted out the routes to everyone, i hope :? 
If you can have a look and make sure we are all ok with them.

Any problems let Emma know 

If you need the details and i missed you pm me and i will get them to you asap

& days and counting


----------



## EMMAMAC

Pete you can't let the gang down now :?


----------



## A3DFU

Emma, do you think it was wise to post the exact route :?


----------



## coTTsie

i'm not, nothing worse than people pulling out at the last minute. just putting you in the picure as to what i'm having done.

i will meet you at b&q but may depart from the horse shoe pass. will still have loads to do for telford.

see yas soon!


----------



## TT-Minxx

Hi Emma,

Dave and I are looking forward to your cruise on Sunday, should be a great day.

Keep up the good work!!  

Gill and Dave (TThriller)


----------



## John-H

A3DFU said:


> EMMAMAC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma, do you think it was wise to post the exact route :?
Click to expand...

The real route Yogibear sent us by PM is different :wink:


----------



## Hilly10

Might just make it on Sunday. Is it still meet at Cosford 9.3am it depends on a few things, dont wait if I am not there at 9.30 :wink:


----------



## Hilly10

If we do come it will be 2. I will try to let you know defo on Sat :wink:


----------



## EMMAMAC

Hilly10,
Hope you can make it as you can see we have plenty coming on the cruise and it looks like it is going to be a great day.

Emma


----------



## YOGIBEAR

it will be good to have you along Paul, have ordered the good weather so you can get the top down 8)

Have sent a Pm with all the details to you
fraser


----------



## EMMAMAC

Can i ask someone to ring the Drovers arms Pub Tel: 01824 703163 just to confirm with them that when i telephoned it wasn't a prank because she seemed a little surprised with the amount of people turning up.

Hope someone can do this for me PLLLEEEAAAASSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Hilly10

Is there a cruise to the cruise if you see what I mean ie are west mids still meeting at Cosford :wink:


----------



## YOGIBEAR

Hilly10 said:


> Is there a cruise to the cruise if you see what I mean ie are west mids still meeting at Cosford :wink:


So far there is about 6 of us meeting at cosford but i think that will soon get bigger


----------



## Hilly10

I did think you did not want me to meet at Cosford Frazer  :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nem

Just an observation from earlier in the thread, I would suggest you find some PMR radios to use on the cruise to keep in touch, not your mobiles.

It's gone into force today that using your mobile while driving is a statatory 3 points and Â£60 fine.

Nick


----------



## YOGIBEAR

I think we have all got the PMRs sorted, apart from Dave, :wink: 
Thanks Nick,


----------



## EMMAMAC

Thanks for the advice.
Emma


----------



## EMMAMAC

People are going to hate me for what i am about to say but i have no control over it.
I am sorry in advance,
A person from Birmingham is coming to buy my car at 12 noon Sunday so i have to drop out.
I asked him to come on the on the Saturday or a week day but he said that would be impossible due to work commitments.
I am 100% SORRY so i guess the run will now be with Yogi bear.

Sorry 
Emma :x


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
I think it's called sod's law.
We will take plenty of pics and e-mail them to you.
May I suggest that you try the lottery on Saturday. Then when you win you can keep the TTR  , come on the cruise 8) and buy a baby suitable car too. :roll:


----------



## EMMAMAC

Hi again Phil,
I have already set my heart on another TT that i will be viewing on Monday i hope.

Emma


----------



## John-H

Awww no


----------



## EMMAMAC

Just remember to post me pics


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
I take it it's a coupe then?
If you do buy another TT then perhaps we will see you in July at the bash.
Mind you depends on your bump I suppose.


----------



## EMMAMAC

It will be a very big bump in July but maybe


----------



## Hilly10

Sorry Fraser what I thought might crop up as. You will have to count me out


----------



## A3DFU

So, who is really going to turn up then?

We haven't heard from Paul [W7PMC], Tim and some others for a while?


----------



## les

A3DFU said:


> So, who is really going to turn up then?
> 
> We haven't heard from Paul [W7PMC], Tim and some others for a while?


I'll be there Dani  so thats 3 of us at least :roll:


----------



## YOGIBEAR

Had a few more pms from people coming so it will still be over 20 if we are lucky.

Sorry you canâ€™t make it hilly it would have been good to meet up, maybe next time :wink:

Emma said she will hopefully meet us on route or at the cafe later in the day so we can all see the "bump"


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, who is really going to turn up then?
> 
> We haven't heard from Paul [W7PMC], Tim and some others for a while?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there Dani  so thats *3 of us at least *:roll:
Click to expand...

How many of you are turning up, Les :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Well, I'll be there even though I have to boot a client out of my gym


----------



## John-H

I'm coming too


----------



## les

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, who is really going to turn up then?
> 
> We haven't heard from Paul [W7PMC], Tim and some others for a while?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there Dani  so thats *3 of us at least *:roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of you are turning up, Les :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Well, I'll be there even though I have to boot a client out of my gym
Click to expand...

Dani 2 of me and 1 of my alter ego that makes 3 but seeing your going to that makes 4 in total confirmed.  :roll: :-*


----------



## A3DFU

And John says he's coming as well .... so we can play 5-a-side 8)


----------



## EMMAMAC

Don't go with out me, :? i am now here to stay.
The person who was buying my car has turned out at the last moment.
So i will meet up with you all at the start.
Not to bothered my car hasnt sold as i still have 5 months to sell her  
And the bump isnt that big.

Emma


----------



## John-H

Excellent!


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi Yogi,
Let us know later if all is ok. Or it's the alternative.


----------



## les

A3DFU said:


> And John says he's coming as well .... so we can play 5-a-side 8)


Dani this is turning into a meet now with both John and Emma coming :?


----------



## LoTTie

We're coming! :lol: Fraser, I'll aim to meet with you at the A41 petrol station 10.00-10.15 :wink: (I'm used to finding you in strange car parks) but will text you if we're running late and meet you further up. 

Hope the weather is good!

If anyone fancies changing a wheel bearing for me.....APS have identified the strange rumbling! :wink:


----------



## EMMAMAC

Weather forcast for North Wales for Sunday, looks like my roof is staying up.










Sorry guys.


----------



## YOGIBEAR

LoTTie said:


> We're coming! :lol: Fraser, I'll aim to meet with you at the A41 petrol station 10.00-10.15 :wink: (I'm used to finding you in strange car parks) but will text you if we're running late and meet you further up.
> 
> Hope the weather is good!
> 
> If anyone fancies changing a wheel bearing for me.....APS have identified the strange rumbling! :wink:


Thatâ€™s great news Emma
I will make sure your male entourage is ready and waiting for your fans :wink: 
We all thought the rumblings were something else


----------



## LoTTie

YOGIBEAR said:


> LoTTie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're coming! :lol: Fraser, I'll aim to meet with you at the A41 petrol station 10.00-10.15 :wink: (I'm used to finding you in strange car parks) but will text you if we're running late and meet you further up.
> 
> Hope the weather is good!
> 
> If anyone fancies changing a wheel bearing for me.....APS have identified the strange rumbling! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Thatâ€™s great news Emma
> I will make sure your male entourage is ready and waiting for your fans :wink:
> We all thought the rumblings were something else
Click to expand...

My stomach rumbling? :wink: :roll: That'll be John's stomach, if we're late its because he'll need 16 bacon sandwiches en route!


----------



## EMMAMAC

Just wish i could sell my car.

*http://www.remotecrazy.co.uk/*


----------



## YOGIBEAR

LoTTie said:


> YOGIBEAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoTTie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're coming! :lol: Fraser, I'll aim to meet with you at the A41 petrol station 10.00-10.15 :wink: (I'm used to finding you in strange car parks) but will text you if we're running late and meet you further up.
> 
> Hope the weather is good!
> 
> If anyone fancies changing a wheel bearing for me.....APS have identified the strange rumbling! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Thatâ€™s great news Emma
> I will make sure your male entourage is ready and waiting for your fans :wink:
> We all thought the rumblings were something else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My stomach rumbling? :wink: :roll: That'll be John's stomach, if we're late its because he'll need 16 bacon sandwiches en route!
Click to expand...

only 16  
Thatâ€™s just for starters for a northern healthy breakfast :lol:


----------



## LoTTie

YOGIBEAR said:


> only 16
> Thatâ€™s just for starters for a northern healthy breakfast :lol:


You bears have SUCH big appetites..... :wink: :roll:


----------



## EMMAMAC




----------



## YOGIBEAR

Have just rung the Pub and they are fine for sunday.
The car park should be ok but they are having a wall rebuilt at the mo but it should be finished in time.
If not we can double park and we should all get in.
If the the numbers go up or down they tell me thats not a problem,
so thats all sorted we just all have to get there now :wink:


----------



## John-H

Excellent stuff - I presume we don't need to order food in advance :roll:


----------



## YOGIBEAR

John-H said:


> Excellent stuff - I presume we don't need to order food in advance :roll:


Apart from the 20 bacon sandwiches for your starters :wink: we can order on the day, they tell me there is a carvery, so they have gone to get another pig today  , then again there is no need, im going


----------



## LoTTie

YOGIBEAR said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent stuff - I presume we don't need to order food in advance :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from the 20 bacon sandwiches for your starters :wink: we can order on the day, they tell me there is a carvery, so they have gone to get another pig today  , then again there is no need, im going
Click to expand...

A carvery? That'll be the cattle supply depleted in North Wales then........ :roll: :wink:


----------



## John-H

LoTTie said:


> YOGIBEAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent stuff - I presume we don't need to order food in advance :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from the 20 bacon sandwiches for your starters :wink: we can order on the day, they tell me there is a carvery, so they have gone to get another pig today  , then again there is no need, im going
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A carvery? That'll be the cattle supply depleted in North Wales then........ :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

Are you talking about me? I'm only interested in the veggie selections


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> And John says he's coming as well .... so we can play 5-a-side 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Dani this is turning into a meet now with both John and Emma coming :?
Click to expand...

Looks like a big meet 

Excellent that you can make it now, Emma :-*


----------



## EMMAMAC

Weather not looking to good for Sunday so i do need to know if anyone would drop out if it was lashing it down. :? 
I am personally ok with the idea if it was raining.
This is very important that i know as i need a count on the cruise so if anyone would be put off with the weather can you please state now.

Weather forecast below.
*http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=2494*


----------



## John-H

I'll come Hell or High water :wink: Should have seen the boats out on the Skipton cruise - it'll be a laugh whatever  .


----------



## EMMAMAC

Thats the spirit John
That is what it is all about having a good time


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
So, if we are going to rough it dose anybody have a waterproof camera?
Also maybe.......

Wet suit.

Flippers.

Aqua lung. 

Just remember that were not camping! Any canvas over our heads will also have, heated seats, warmth and a radio. :roll:


----------



## TT4PJ

EMMAMAC said:


> Thats the spirit John
> That is what it is all about having a good time


I thought you were busy with a Chinise dinner! :lol:


----------



## EMMAMAC

Hasn't been delivered yet, my tummy rumbling now.
Should be here with in next 10 mins :-*


----------



## coTTsie

emma,

i will only be able to make the meet at b&q then up to ruthin as i have so much to do to get my car done for next weeks show.

i still have my door cards off trying to re-paint my speaker pods but it keeps reacting. so frustrating!!!

plus i'm on nights next week so even less done.

i appologise for not doing the whole route but its valuble time i can't afford to lose.


----------



## EMMAMAC

Fully understand


----------



## YOGIBEAR

Any weather is ok for me, as long as there are TTs there so will I


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> I'll come Hell or High water :wink: Should have seen the boats out on the Skipton cruise - it'll be a laugh whatever  .


I'll second that [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC

(Yoyibear you have PM) one more see you all in the morning.   

were will you be is there a car park at RAF costford ?

DAZ.


----------



## EMMAMAC

I need to sell my car :x

*http://www.remotecrazy.co.uk/*

If you know of anyone who wants a roadster please point them my way. PLEASE


----------



## LoTTie

Unless I'm snowed in we should be there! With an umbrella. The forecast for today said rain and gales and its blue skies in Warwick at the moment so maybe they've got it wrong. 8)


----------



## EMMAMAC

Same here it is very warm with lots of sunshine  
So roof coming down.


----------



## YOGIBEAR

DAZTTC said:


> (Yoyibear you have PM) one more see you all in the morning.
> 
> were will you be is there a car park at RAF costford ?
> 
> DAZ.


Daz , it will be good to see you again, you know your car will be the star attraction-- again-- 

Have sent you all the details on pm and email, 
meeting at the petrol station at Tong on the otherside of the mway for about 10

fraser


----------



## DAZTTC

thanx m8 see you there.

DAZ


----------



## EMMAMAC

Has anyone got a copy of the route and the times of everything as i have accidently deleted my copy :?


----------



## A3DFU

EMMAMAC said:


> Has anyone got a copy of the route and the times of everything as i have accidently deleted my copy :?


I am sure that Fraser will bring plenty along


----------



## YOGIBEAR

You have a pm with a map for you


----------



## EMMAMAC

GOT IT THANKS


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi Yogi,
Your all heart.  
See you in the morning.


----------



## EMMAMAC

I am off to bed as i am totally shattered today so i will see you all in the morning.
EMMA


----------



## TThriller

Just confirming we'll be there!

I'll be waiting for Yogibear and co at the junction where the A41 crosses the A5.

Dave


----------



## YOGIBEAR

just checked the weather again and its saying light rain am getting heavier as the day goes on, so its better that before
http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/Wales/Wrexham.htm


----------



## A3DFU

YOGIBEAR said:


> just checked the weather again and its saying light rain am getting heavier as the day goes on, so its better that before
> http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/Wales/Wrexham.htm


And by tomorrow they are going to forecast [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## TTCool

Hope everything goes well for you all. Enjoy 

Joe


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi all,
Tell me these weather forcast chaps do it for the fun of it and not because they get paid.


----------



## A3DFU

TTCool said:


> Hope everything goes well for you all. Enjoy
> 
> Joe


So why are you not coming :roll:


----------



## Hilly10

Hope you all have a great time I was hoping to do this cruise because touch wood my car is sold and will be gone on Tuesday


----------



## A3DFU

Hilly10 said:


> Hope you all have a great time I was hoping to do this cruise because touch wood my car is sold and will be gone on Tuesday


How sad, Paul 

What are you getting as a replacement?


----------



## Godzilla

Rweally sorry cant make it. Would have been my first in TTOC. Going to be too busy, Ofsted are in the school I work in next week. Ive been up till now trying to get prep done but i need to work this sundy. Damn bstrd government office. Sooooooo Pissed off


----------



## EMMAMAC

*WEATHER REPORT FOR THIS MORNING.
SUNDAY 4th March 07.30 from Wrexham.*

Dry, Clear Sky.
Maybe my roof is coming down if it stays like this.


----------



## les

Looking good Emma, I will be seting off around 9am to give myself plenty of time. B&Q never had it so good


----------



## EMMAMAC

ok see you there, the sun is trying to come out here :wink: 
have a safe journey down to Wrexham


----------



## YOGIBEAR

Just leaving now so should see you all in about 2 hours.


----------



## coTTsie

cheers guys for my first TT experience, want one even more so now!

sorry for not doing the whole cruise but other things demanded my time.

nice to put some names to faces although i've forgotten most by now :?

till next time

pete!


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Just got back to Halesowen. Took 1 1/4hrs to get from end of the M54 to West Bromwich junction, then it cleared. Roadworks and rain.  
Still, have the thoughts of a nice cruise and look forward to seeing you again. Hopefully in the sunshine 8) .
Thanks to Yogi and Emma for the hard work put in.


----------



## TT-Minxx

Hi All

We too have just got back from the north Wales cruise. Many thanks to Emma and Fraser for all their hard work organising todays run.

It was nice to see so many familiar faces and new ones too. Pity the weather wasnt fine but we still enjoyed the cruise anyway.

Gill and Dave


----------



## MikeyB

Lets see some pics people, gutted that I couldn't make it but my car is still porley....


----------



## Nem

Just got home, after doing about 300 miles or just over in all today.

Was very worthwhile me going all that way tho, totally enjoyed the entire day. Was great to meet Emma and the other new faces I'd not met before, definatly hope to see some of you again at some point.

I've got 182 pics to sort through, so give me 10 mins and I'll have a couple up...

Nick


----------



## Nem

Just a quick one to start us off...










The rest will be up in my gallery soon, will post up a link then.

Nick


----------



## WozzaTT

Great picture Nick - looking forward to seeing the rest of them 8)


----------



## YOGIBEAR

Right pictures coming up, 
Just like to say thanks to all who turned up, especially those who travelled a long way to get there, (Nick first prize). 

It was great to see some old faces and a few new ones but a big thanks to Emma Mac for organising it, these thing would never happen if people did not put them selves forward [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Not the driest of days but great roads and scenery so no complaints from anyone (apart from Lottie who forgot her breakfast)

Once again thanks to all itâ€™s only because of all of you that make these events as good as they are [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

A special sorry to Dani I cannot believe we missed you but at least it was not hard to spot a yellow tt 

Pics for you to enjoy
The start

























Lunch time group hug [smiley=cheers.gif] 









The cafe on the horse shoe pass-- very wet

















































Llangollen, time to say goodbye

















And look what sneaked in while we were not looking, 
Only joking, lovely car Steve, thanks for bringing it along  









And if anyone thought it never rains in Wales your wrong, here is the proof


----------



## Nem

Right, all my pics (55 of the 180 I took) are up here:

*http://public.fotki.com/NemesisNG/ttoc-meets/north-wales---040307/*

I've not had time to blank the reg plates out tho, but as it's in a gallery and not on the fourm I don't bother usually anyway. Anyone wanting theirs took out just PM me.

Also, if anyone wanted a high res version of any pic I've got them all, so just let me know.

Nick


----------



## Nem

I know I've put my gallery up, but I've just got to post these 4, definatly my favourites / best shots of the day...





































Nick


----------



## John-H

Great pics Fraser - espescially liked the large rainey fuel caps 8) .

Great to meet everyone and thanks to Emma and Fraser for sorting things and getting us all out for the day 

I'm going to look at Nick's pics now...


----------



## YOGIBEAR

Great pics Nick,
I am going to do a write up for the mag, i think i will need some of those pics.
Once again nick, thanks


----------



## TT-Minxx

Excellent pics Nick and Fraser, well done! 8) 

Gill


----------



## LoTTie

We got back at about 7.15 after virtually swimming down the Toll Road and M42!! :lol: Never seen so much standing water, great fun! 

A really good day out, big thanks to Emma and Fraser for organising and to Fraser for leading the cruise - top marks. 8)

Shame the weather was SO rubbish but it didn't dampen the spirits and the lunchtime venue was a great choice. We've just polished off some pizza as John was a bit peckish...again. :roll: :wink:

Some stunning roads that will be great to revisit in the summertime I reckon.

Steve, that S3 is the business, it could almost tempt me out of a TT..... :wink: 

Nick - radio DJ extraordinaire....we're still cracking up. :lol: 

Great to met some new faces, sorry i didn't get chance to speak with everyone, a really well attended day. Now I'm going to eat my forgotten breakfast pain au chocolat!


----------



## les

coTTsie said:


> cheers guys for my first TT experience, want one even more so now!
> 
> sorry for not doing the whole cruise but other things demanded my time.
> 
> nice to put some names to faces although i've forgotten most by now :?
> 
> till next time
> 
> pete!


Come on Pete get that 80 sold and come over to the dark side :wink: Nice to meet you BTW, next time with you driving a TT I hope


----------



## YOGIBEAR

LoTTie said:


> Shame the weather was SO rubbish but it didn't dampen the spirits and the lunchtime venue was a great choice. We've just polished off some pizza as John was a bit peckish...again. :roll: :wink:


We wondered why you slipped of early, was it to collect that sheep and put it in the boot for tea????

I have never seen 2 people eat so much,


----------



## les

BLOODY M53 :evil: I got home at 9pm John H and myself pulled off the M/way and went for a pint, just the one mind.  When I went back and rejoined the M/way it was still slow but not as bad as an hour earlier.

John and the rest of the N/Wales meet gang. Really great to meet you all and especialy John H who was verly kind to try and find an alternative route back with his sat nav. Silly sat nav kept taking us to the nearest pub so in the end so we gave in. :roll: Glad we decided to stop off for that pint but we only had the one mind :? Cheers M8...

BTW JOhn....Shhh I won't mention owt about the candle on the table if you don't :wink: Your secrets safe with me M8 :-*


----------



## YOGIBEAR

candle, what candle.......................

As lottie once said dont start what you cannot finish( i think she was talking aout food by the way) :wink:


----------



## EMMAMAC

Wasn't feeling to good today that is the reason i went home early and my freezer is full of sheep so no room for any more 
We both never had any breakfast and by looking round the room neither did most there, you got to say ithe food was nice and i have an excuse i am eating for 2 but my husband is always a greedy git


----------



## LoTTie

YOGIBEAR said:


> LoTTie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shame the weather was SO rubbish but it didn't dampen the spirits and the lunchtime venue was a great choice. We've just polished off some pizza as John was a bit peckish...again. :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wondered why you slipped of early, was it to collect that sheep and put it in the boot for tea????
> 
> I have never seen 2 people eat so much,
Click to expand...

Waste not want not. :wink: We're on the pain au chocolat now (2 each :wink: ). Nearly stopped at M & S motorway services for some supplies or else the Chinese on the way home.


----------



## les

OK heres the few pic's I took. Just after you all left guess what???...................... the sun came out [smiley=sunny.gif] 









































A gathering of umberellas as it was the rainy season and some just had to show off their Audi umberella POSERS :roll:


----------



## les

YOGIBEAR said:


> candle, what candle.......................
> 
> As lottie once said dont start what you cannot finish( i think she was talking aout food by the way) :wink:


Sorry M8 if I told you I would have to kill you after. I will leave it to John H to tell you but I doubt very much he will cos he will be soooooo 
Was all rather romantic though :lol:


----------



## EMMAMAC

> candle, what candle


You lot going to tell your secret :?:


----------



## les

EMMAMAC said:


> candle, what candle
> 
> 
> 
> You lot going to tell your secret :?:
Click to expand...

Are we?? I don't recall saying I would :wink: but as above Emma John H MAY [smiley=oops.gif] Shame for the poor girl who offered to do a thing with said candle, she went away even more  Than John :wink:


----------



## John-H

Good pictures Nick  . Here's some of mine:


----------



## YOGIBEAR

great pics John, now about this candle or i will have to ring up the pub and ask the lady in question???
PS great to meet you


----------



## davidg

Some dodgy looking peeps there :wink: he has his eye on that watch and ring :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## EMMAMAC

Christ that picture :lol: with me in it i look like i am just about to kill someone, i dont like that one.
Did someone say something wrong to me :roll:


----------



## John-H

davidg said:


> Some dodgy looking peeps there :wink: he has his eye on that watch and ring :lol: :lol: :wink:


I know what you mean... The Artful Dodger wouldn't hold a *candle* to him! :wink: :lol:


----------



## davidg

John-H said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some dodgy looking peeps there :wink: he has his eye on that watch and ring :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean... The Artful Dodger wouldn't hold a *candle* to him! :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

Ohhhh Les ,, WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO ? ,,,,,,,,,been burning the candle at both ends :? :wink: :wink:


----------



## les

Not me not my secret its all John H's. I am a man of my word told John I wouldnt split on him ............ if the fee was right. You did make that poor young lady go away rather  though John :wink:

Pssst anybody want to buy a cheap nasty ring and fake watch :roll:


----------



## les

John-H said:


> Good pictures Nick  . Here's some of mine:
> 
> NICK????? :?


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> BLOODY M53 :evil: I got home at 9pm John H and myself pulled off the M/way and went for a pint, just the one mind.  When I went back and rejoined the M/way it was still slow but not as bad as an hour earlier.
> 
> John and the rest of the N/Wales meet gang. Really great to meet you all and especialy John H who was verly kind to try and find an alternative route back with his sat nav. Silly sat nav kept taking us to the nearest pub so in the end so we gave in. :roll: Glad we decided to stop off for that pint but we only had the one mind :? Cheers M8...
> 
> BTW JOhn....Shhh I won't mention owt about the candle on the table if you don't :wink: Your secrets safe with me M8 :-*


Well, it wasn't the M53!!! I got stuck in a meag jam on the M56 ... and could have easily carried on witht he meet as it turned out 

Anyway, mega thanks to Fraser and Emma for organizing the day. Big shame I had to leave early [or so I thought - s.a] And I am looking fw to the next meet


----------



## A3DFU

davidg said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some dodgy looking peeps there :wink: he has his eye on that watch and ring :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean... The Artful Dodger wouldn't hold a *candle* to him! :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhh Les ,, WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO ? ,,,,,,,,,been burning the candle at both ends :? :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...

David,

I think he has  while trying to convince me otherwise :roll:

Good pics all round


----------



## Nem

les said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good pictures Nick  . Here's some of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> NICK????? :?
Click to expand...

??

Nick


----------



## John-H

Nem said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good pictures Nick  . Here's some of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> NICK????? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ??
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...

It took me so long to post mine I think things got a little out of step. Nice pictures Nick and nice pictures Les :lol:

Not shure how long it took me to post the pictures as my watch seems to have gone missing :? :wink:

Hope you get your ABS lead sorted Nick :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> Hope you get your ABS sorted Nick :wink:


Abs? Abs and Gluts? Are you talking workout :wink: :roll:


----------



## Nem

John-H said:


> Hope you get your ABS lead sorted Nick :wink:


APS have got the loom on order for when I'm down on the 24th.

So all in hand.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## coTTsie

my 2 peneth worth!



















THIS ONE NEEDS A GOOD CLEAN DAN!


----------



## les

Nice pic's coTTsie M8 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## John-H

I agree with my candle lit chum :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC

Good to see you all old and new had a fab day out thanks to all.

and some very good pic.

DAZ


----------



## les

John-H said:


> I agree with my candle lit chum :wink:


Shhhhhhhhhhh John


----------



## A3DFU

coTTsie said:


> THIS ONE NEEDS A GOOD CLEAN DAN!


I agree, Pete. Do you want to do it :wink: 

ps, nice meeting you again 



les said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with my candle lit chum :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhhh John
Click to expand...

Next time let us know about this in advance so we can jon in the fun


----------



## YOGIBEAR

We should change your login to John the candle man 

When this conversation was going on what type of candle was in your mind????
Like this









Or maybe somthing a little more


----------



## John-H

Neither of those Fraser! I'm going to have to tell you what happened aren't I?

Well, me and Les were sitting in the pub waiting for the gridlock on the M56 to dispurse, having a manley chat about TTs,.... as you do,.... when one of the bar staff came up to our table and said, "Would you like your candle lighting?" Les asked her what she was suggesting, whilst I fell about! :lol: I can't say what Les said then but she said, "I'll take that as a no then" :roll:


----------



## EMMAMAC

Just had a PM from KMPOWEL.



> Any post(s) breaking the rules below will result in removal of the post, or if a repeat offender, their account will be disabled.
> 
> The rules are:
> 
> 1. No commercial advertising - Commercial adverts will be removed!
> 2. Please modify the initial post by adding "SOLD" to the subject line when you have sold an item.
> 3. It's recommended that you do not place your phone number here, ask for contact from buyers via email or IM on this board.
> 4. The TT Forum has no liability for the information contained within the adverts placed here, for the worthiness of the goods being advertised.
> 5. Please do not post 'bumps' just to get your item back to the top.
> 6. Do not post a reply stating that an alternative is available - if you have something to sell, advertise it on your own thread!
> 7. Please do not respond to the advert with anything but a relavant response. This will be enforced by the moderators by removing offending posts.
Click to expand...

*So i guess this means all links to eBay and so on :?: *

Christ i am sorry to say but i can not stand this mans attitude towards me is he the same with all females or everyone in general.
I have never had a nice word from him only criticism.
Sorry got to say this but the short period of time I have been here I can honestly say that I personally think this man is a complete asshole and I know others agree with me.
With jerks like him running the show here I am thinking of leaving this forum full stop as I have a regular supply of posts from him and all very uncalled for.


----------



## les

John-H said:


> Neither of those Fraser! I'm going to have to tell you what happened aren't I?
> 
> Well, me and Les were sitting in the pub waiting for the gridlock on the M56 to dispurse, having a manley chat about TTs,.... as you do,.... when one of the bar staff came up to our table and said, "Would you like your candle lighting?" Les asked her what she was suggesting, whilst I fell about! :lol: I can't say what Les said then but she said, "I'll take that as a no then" :roll:


Oh come on John...I though you were going to tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth? :roll: The bar staff you refer to was a pretty young lady who though you were getting rather to close to me.  Seeing my embarrassment as you drew close to speak into my ear as I am a bit mutton. :idea: The young lady suggested to me a that bit more light may put you off from continuing to make advances.  It was only when you said no sod off that she blushed and left muttering something about people being happy and care free :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

les said:



> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of those Fraser! I'm going to have to tell you what happened aren't I?
> 
> Well, me and Les were sitting in the pub waiting for the gridlock on the M56 to dispurse, having a manley chat about TTs,.... as you do,.... when one of the bar staff came up to our table and said, "Would you like your candle lighting?" Les asked her what she was suggesting, whilst I fell about! :lol: I can't say what Les said then but she said, "I'll take that as a no then" :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on John...I though you were going to tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth? :roll: The bar staff you refer to was a pretty young lady who though you were getting rather to close to me.  Seeing my embarrassment as you drew close to speak into my ear as I am a bit mutton. :idea: The young lady suggested to me a that bit more light may put you off from continuing to make advances.  It was only when you said no sod off that she blushed and left muttering something about people being happy and care free :lol:
Click to expand...

Les,

are you trying to tell us something :roll: :wink:


----------



## kmpowell

EMMAMAC said:


> Just had a PM from KMPOWEL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any post(s) breaking the rules below will result in removal of the post, or if a repeat offender, their account will be disabled.
> 
> The rules are:
> 
> 1. No commercial advertising - Commercial adverts will be removed!
> 2. Please modify the initial post by adding "SOLD" to the subject line when you have sold an item.
> 3. It's recommended that you do not place your phone number here, ask for contact from buyers via email or IM on this board.
> 4. The TT Forum has no liability for the information contained within the adverts placed here, for the worthiness of the goods being advertised.
> 5. Please do not post 'bumps' just to get your item back to the top.
> 6. Do not post a reply stating that an alternative is available - if you have something to sell, advertise it on your own thread!
> 7. Please do not respond to the advert with anything but a relavant response. This will be enforced by the moderators by removing offending posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *So i guess this means all links to eBay and so on :?: *
> 
> Christ i am sorry to say but i can not stand this mans attitude towards me is he the same with all females or everyone in general.
> I have never had a nice word from him only criticism.
> Sorry got to say this but the short period of time I have been here I can honestly say that I personally think this man is a complete asshole and I know others agree with me.
> With jerks like him running the show here I am thinking of leaving this forum full stop as I have a regular supply of posts from him and all very uncalled for.
Click to expand...

A few things to state for the record here;

1. As I have said MANY times, I don't have access to the forum during the day, so I haven't PM'd anybody today (or yesterday!).
2. I no longer am a Moderator, so I am no longer "running the show' and do not have the power to instruct people to remove posts anymore.

Not sure why you feel the need to lie Emma?!?

Your opinion of me matters not one iota Emma, and if you want to turn this into a name calling slagging match, then bring it on.


----------



## les

are you trying to tell us something :roll: :wink:[/quote]

Yes Dani, Just be careful when you sit down in a pub with a member of the same sex and there is an unlit candle on the table in front of you :roll: Some people thinks it signifys something or other :?


----------



## EMMAMAC

kmpowell said:


> EMMAMAC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had a PM from KMPOWEL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any post(s) breaking the rules below will result in removal of the post, or if a repeat offender, their account will be disabled.
> 
> The rules are:
> 
> 1. No commercial advertising - Commercial adverts will be removed!
> 2. Please modify the initial post by adding "SOLD" to the subject line when you have sold an item.
> 3. It's recommended that you do not place your phone number here, ask for contact from buyers via email or IM on this board.
> 4. The TT Forum has no liability for the information contained within the adverts placed here, for the worthiness of the goods being advertised.
> 5. Please do not post 'bumps' just to get your item back to the top.
> 6. Do not post a reply stating that an alternative is available - if you have something to sell, advertise it on your own thread!
> 7. Please do not respond to the advert with anything but a relavant response. This will be enforced by the moderators by removing offending posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *So i guess this means all links to eBay and so on :?: *
> 
> Christ i am sorry to say but i can not stand this mans attitude towards me is he the same with all females or everyone in general.
> I have never had a nice word from him only criticism.
> Sorry got to say this but the short period of time I have been here I can honestly say that I personally think this man is a complete asshole and I know others agree with me.
> With jerks like him running the show here I am thinking of leaving this forum full stop as I have a regular supply of posts from him and all very uncalled for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A few things to state for the record here;
> 
> 1. As I have said MANY times, I don't have access to the forum during the day, so I haven't PM'd anybody today (or yesterday!).
> 2. I no longer am a Moderator, so I am no longer "running the show' and do not have the power to instruct people to remove posts anymore.
> 
> Not sure why you feel the need to lie Emma?!?
> 
> Your opinion of me matters not one iota Emma, and if you want to turn this into a name calling slagging match, then bring it on.
Click to expand...

First thing i am not a liar and if it wasnt you someone here is playing a prank it was addressed from you but when i went to reply from you it said it was locked.
So i sent you a pm from the message then had a reply in my email taking me straight to another thread that has now been closed.

Emma


----------



## John-H

les said:


> AD3FU said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you trying to tell us something :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Dani, Just be careful when you sit down in a pub with a member of the same sex and there is an unlit candle on the table in front of you :roll: Some people thinks it signifys something or other :?
Click to expand...

I only use the candles to read the paper with :wink: . Perhaps this firey talk belongs in the Flame Room :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you trying to tell us something :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Dani, Just be careful when you sit down in a pub with a member of the same sex and there is an unlit candle on the table in front of you :roll: Some people thinks it signifys something or other :?
Click to expand...

And what would the other be :lol:



John-H said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AD3FU said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you trying to tell us something :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Dani, Just be careful when you sit down in a pub with a member of the same sex and there is an unlit candle on the table in front of you :roll: Some people thinks it signifys something or other :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only use the candles to read the paper with :wink: . Perhaps this firey talk belongs in the Flame Room :lol:
Click to expand...

Don't forget the insence sticks when you go to the flame room :roll: :wink:


----------

